# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  شرح جرائم البلطجة

## لارين

شرح جرائم البلطجة
طبقاً للقانون رقم6لسنة1998

إعداد
الدكتور/ محمود صالح محمد العادلي
أستاذ القانون الجنائي المساعد
كلية الشريعة والقانون بطنطـا
جامعة الأزهر

بحث 
منشور في المجلة العلمية
لكلية الشريعة والقانون بطنطا

الجزء الثاني
العدد العاشر

مقدمة
1-	المشرع المصري وتجريم البلطجة.
2-	موضوع هذه الدراسة.
3-	فلسفة المشرع المصري بخصوص تجريم البلطجة.
4-	خطة الدراسة ومنهجها.
1-	المشرع المصري وتجريم البلطجة:
لقد حرص المشرع المصري على تجريم البلطجة( ) بموجب القانون رقم6 لسنة1998م، حيث أضاف باباً جديداً (هو الباب السادس عشر) المعنون:
الترويع والتخويف (البلطجة)( ). وقيل تبريراً لتجريم هذه الظاهرة إنه: (ولما كان قانون العقوبات مظهراً من مظاهر الحياة الاجتماعية فإنه ينبغي إن يساير روح العصر ومقتضياته وأن يتصدى بالتجريم والعقاب لكل أمر يكشف واقع الحال عن ضرورة التصدي له ومن ثم كان هذا الفرع من فروع القانون أكثرها عرضة للتطور ومسايرة لمقتضيات العصر ومطالب المجتمع.
وإذا كان الشارع المصري قد شهد في الآونة الأخيرة تزايداً في ظاهرة أطلق عليها تعبير (البلطجة) على نحو لم يكن مألوفاً من قبل في المجتمع بما تتضمنه تلك الظاهرة من ترويع للمواطنين وتهديد صارخ لأمنهم وسلامتهم فقد بات لزاماً على المشرع أن يتدخل لمواجهة تلك الظاهرة الخطيرة حفاظاً على أمن المجتمع وسلامة أفراده. ومن هنا كان مشروع القانون المعروض والذي استهدف مواجهة تلك الظاهرة الخطيرة بتغليظ العقاب بعد أن تبين أن النصوص القائمة لم تعد كافية لتحقيق ما هو مستهدف من ردع من تسول نفسه له أن يقدم على ترويع المواطنين على هذا النحو)( ).
صحيح أن (قانون العقوبات قد اشتمل على نصوص تؤثم بعض الجرائم التي يكون استخدام القوة أو العنف أو التهديد أحد أركانها أو ملحوظاً في ارتكابها، إلا أنها لم تعد كافية في حد ذاتها للحد من هذه الظاهرة، إذ هي نصوص مقصورة على أنواع معينة من الجرائم من جهة، ولا تفرض لها العقوبات المناسبة لمواجهة الخطورة الكامنة في مرتكبيها وردعهم من جهة أخرى، فضلاً عن أن تصاعد هذه الظاهرة هو أمر طارئ وغريب على هذا المجتمع المسالم الآمن)( ).
1-	موضوع هذه الدراسة:
وجريمة البلطجة إما أن تكون بسيطة أو مشددة. ولقد تكفلت الفقرة الأولى من المادة 375 مكرر عقوبات ببيان جريمة البلطجة في صورتها البسيطة؛ إذ نصت على أنه: (مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد واردة في نص آخر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من قام بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره باستعراض القوة أمام شخص أو التلويح له بالعنف أو بتهديده باستخدام القوة أو العنف معه أو مع زوجه أو أحد من أصوله أو فروعه أو التهديد بالافتراء عليه أو على أي منهم بما يشينه أو بالتعرض لحرمة حياته أو حياة أي منهم الخاصة وذلك لترويع المجني عليه أو تخويفه بإلحاق الأذى به بدنياً أو معنوياً أو هتك عرضه أو سلب ماله أو تحصيل منفعة منه أو التأثير في إرادته لفرض السطوة عليه أو لإرغامه على القيام بأمر لا يلزمه به القانون أو لحمله على الامتناع عن عمل مشروع أو لتعطيل تنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح أو مقاومة تنفيذ الأحكام أو الأوامر أو الإجراءات القضائية أو القانونية واجبة التنفيذ؛ متى كان من شأن ذلك الفعل أو التهديد به إلقاء الرعب في نفس المجني عليه أو تكدير أمنه أو سكينته أو طمأنينته أو تعريض حياته أو سلامته للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكاته أو مصالحه أو المساس بحريته الشخصية أو شرفه أو اعتباره أو بسلامة إرادته).
في حين أن جريمة البلطجة في صورها المشددة استغرقت بقية فقرات المادة 375مكرر مع المادة 375مكرر(أ) بأكملها. فقد نصت الفقرتان الثانية والثالثة من المادة الأولى على أنه:
( وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين إذا وقع الفعل أو التهديد من شخصين فأكثر أو وقع باصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر أو بحمل سلاح أو آلة حادة أو عصا أو أي جسم صلب أو أداة حارقة أو كاوية أو غازية أو منومة أو أية مادة أخرى ضارة.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تجاوز خمس سنين إذا وقع الفعل أو التهديد على أنثى أو على من لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة).
وأردفت هذه المادة موضحة أنه في جميع الأحوال –أي في كافة الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 375مكرراً عقوبات- يقضي (بوضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه).
أما المادة 375مكرر(أ) فقد نصت على انه: (يضاعف كل من الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لأية جنحة أخرى تقع بناءً على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ويرفع الحد الأقصى لعقوبتي السجن والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إلى عشرين سنة لأية جناية أخرى تقع بناء على ارتكابها.
وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن إذا ارتكبت جناية الجرح أو الضرب أو إعطاء المواد الضارة المفضي إلى موت المنصوص عليها في المادة (236) بناءً على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة فإذا كانت مسبوقة بإصرار أو ترصد تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا تقدمت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أو اقترنت أو ارتبطت بها أو تلتها جناية القتل العمد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة (234).
ويقضي في جميع الأحوال بوضع المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنين).
3- فلسفة المشرع المصري بخصوص تجريم البلطجة:
وباستقراء النصين المتقدمين يتضح –جلياً- أن فلسفة المشرع بخصوص تجريم البلطجة تجمل في أنه أراد بسط حماية وقائية للمجتمع: حماية تمنع أن يسود قانون الغاب في المجتمع المصري، حماية ترمي إلى منع المساس الفعلي بالمصالح المشمولة بالحماية الجنائية. فقد استهدف المشرع حماية أفراد المجتمع في حياتهم وسلامة أجسامهم وحرياتهم الشخصية وشرفهم وسلامة إرادتهم؛ من خطر الاعتداء عليها. كما استهدف المشرع: تفادي إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكات الأشخاص أو بمصالحهم المشروعة.
وفي هذا تقول المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم6لسنة1998م –محل الدراسة- (إن القوانين العقابية لا تتناول الجرائم التي تضر بالمصالح الاجتماعية فحسب وإنما تؤدي كذلك دوراً وقائياً في مواجهة الأفعال التي تهدد هذه المصالح من قبل أن يتم الإخلال بها بالفعل، كما أن مواثيق حقوق الإنسان قد حرصت على الاعتراف بحقه في الأمن الشخصي وكانت له حماية، فإنه تأكيداً لهذه المعاني أعد مشرع القانون المرافق الذي يضيف باباً جديداً إلى أبواب الكتاب الثالث من قانون العقوبات –الخاص بالجنايات والجنح التي تحصل لآحاد الناس، يسمى الترويع والتخويف (البلطجة) ويتكون من مادتين.
وقد عني المشروع بالإحاطة بجميع صور الظاهرة المشار إليها وتأثيمها بفرض العقوبات المناسبة لكل صورة منها.....)
2-	خطة الدراسة ومنهجها:
وعلى كل حال؛ فإنه من المناسب أن نبحث جرائم البلطجة هذه من خلال خطة البحث التالية:
الفصل الأول: البلطجة (في صورتها البسيطة).
المبحث الأول: الركن المادي.
المطلب الأول: صور البلطجة.
الفرع الأول: القوة والعنف.
الفرع الثاني: التهديد.
المطلب الثاني: النتيجة الإجرامية.
الفرع الأول: النتائج الإجرامية.
الفرع الثاني: النتائج المعنوية.
المطلب الثالث: رابطة السببية.
المبحث الثاني: الركن المعنوي والعقوبة.
المطلب الأول: الركن المعنوي.
الفرع الأول: مفردات القصد الجنائي.
الفرع الثاني: الأحكام العامة للقصد الجنائي.
المطلب الثاني: عقوبة جريمة البلطجة البسيطة.
الفصل الثاني: جرائم البلطجة المشددة.
المبحث الأول: جنح البلطجة المشددة (طبقاً للمادة 375مكرر عقوبات).
المطلب الأول: الظروف المتعلقة بالجاني والمجني عليه.
الفرع الأول: الظروف المتعلقة بالجاني (تعدد الجناة).
الفرع الثاني: الظروف المتعلقة بالمجني عليه.
المطلب الثاني: الظروف المتصلة بكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة.
الفرع الأول: ظرف اصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر.
الفرع الثاني: حمل سلاح أو أداة كهربائية أو مواد ضارة.
المبحث الثاني: جنايات البلطجة والجنح المشددة.
               طبقاً للمادة 375مكرر(أ) عقوبات.
المطلب الأول: ارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجنحة أو جناية بوجه عام.
الفرع الأول: شروط التشديد.
الفرع الثاني: الارتباط وتعدد الجناة.
المطلب الثاني: ارتباط البلطجة بجريمة الإيذاء أو القتل العمد.
الفرع الأول: ارتباط البلطجة بجريمة الإيذاء.
الفرع الثاني: ارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجناية قتل عمد.
وسنعقب ذلك بخاتمة تتضمن تقييم المواجهة الجنائية لظاهرة البلطجة؛ ومدى فاعليتها لدرء هذه الظاهرة. وسنتخذ المنهج التحليلي أساساً لدراستنا.

الفصل الأول
البلطجة (في صورتها البسيطة)
4- إجمال
4- إجمال:
لقيام هذه الجريمة يتعين أن يتوفر ركنان: ركن مادي و ركن معنوي.
وسنعرض لهما في المبحثين التاليين:-
المبحث الأول
الركن المادي
5- عناصر الركن المادي
5- عناصر الركن المادي:
يجمل الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة في ممارسة صورة أو أكثر من صور البلطجة مما يترتب عليه تأثيراً معنوياً أو مادياً للمجني عليه. ويتحلل هذا الركن إلى عناصر ثلاثة؛ هي: السلوك الإجرامي (المتمثل في صور البلطجة)؛ والنتيجة التي تترتب عليه؛ ورابطة السببية بينهما.
وسنعرض ذلك في المطالب الثلاثة التالية.

المطلب الأول
صور البلطجة
3-	تحديد صور البلطجة
6-	تحديد صور البلطجة:
أورد المشرع صور البلطجة على سبيل الحصر، الأمر الذي يمتنع معه القياس عليها( ).
وعلى أية حال هذه الصور هي: استعراض القوة أمام شخص؛ التلويح للمجني عليه بالعنف؛ التهديد باستخدام القوة والعنف؛ التهديد بالتعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة.
وسنعرض لذلك في فرعين:
الأول: في القوة والعنف. والثاني: في التهديد.
الفرع الأول
القوة والعنف
7- أولاً: استعراض القوة أمام شخص.
8- ثانياً: التلويح للمجني عليه بالعنف.
9- نظرية العنف المادي.
10- نظرية العنف المعنوي.
11- تفسير العنف.
7- أولاً: استعراض القوة أمام شخص:
القوة لغة هي الطاقة على العمل، وهي مبعث النشاط والنمو والحركة، وتنقسم القوة على طبيعية وحيوية وعقلية، كما تنقسم إلى باعثة وفاعلة. وفي علم الاجتماع يقصد بها عدة معان منها: السيطرة على الآخرين والتحكم فيهم، والتدخل في حريتهم وإجبارهم على العمل بطريقة معينة( ).
ولا يخرج معنى استعراض القوة عما تقدم، فهو ينصرف إلى إظهار أي عمل من أعمال القهر أو الإرغام، ويستوي أن يستعرض الشخص القوة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره. وفي هذه الحالة يكون هذا الغير شريكاً للجاني بالمساعدة. متى توفرت الشرائط الأخرى للاشتراك، وألا يكون مجرد أداة في يد الجاني الحقيقي.
ومن صور استعراض القوة، قيام الجاني بتحطيم أشياء أمام المجني عليه، شريطة أن يكون هذا التحطيم يحتاج إلى قدر كبير من العنف( ).
8- ثانياً: التلويح للمجني عليه بالعنف:
العنف لغة ينصرف إلى الشدة والقوة. وفي الفقه الفرنسي يعبر اصطلاح العنف (violence) عن إجبار غير جائز، في صورة فعل غير مشروع يتجسد في اعتداء على أمن أو على حرية بوحشية، أو هو أسلوب يستخدم إكراه عادي اجتماعي أو مادي، أو إكراه معنوي يتمثل في التهديد بفزع( ).
أما في الفكر العربي فإن العنف يعبر عن: محاولة لفرض موقف أو سلوك على فرد ما –يرفضه بوجه عام- بوسائل مختلفة، من بينها الضغط، التخويف...الخ.
أما مفهوم العنف في الفقه الجنائي فتتنازعه نظريتان: 
الأولى:وهي التقليدية، التي يصح أن نطلق عليها: (نظرية العنف المادي).
الثانية: يصح أن نطلق عليها: (نظرية العنف المعنوي)، وهي التي كُتِب لها السيادة في الفقه المعاصر( ).
9- نظرية العنف المادي:
العنف –طبقاً لهذه النظرية- هو ممارسة الإنسان للقوى الطبيعية بهدف التغلب على مقارنة الغير.
وتشمل القوة الطبيعية: الطاقة الجسدية وقوى الحيوانات والطاقات الأخرى الميكانيكية، متى أمكن السيطرة عليها واستخدامها لخدمة إرادة الإنسان.
ولا يشترط أن تُمارس هذه القوة على جسد الإنسان الخارجي، إذ يكفي أن يشعر بها أو يدركها بأي حاسة من حواسه، عندما يستخدم أعضائه لتحقيق ما اتجهت إليه إرادته( ).
ويفرق الفقه التقليدي بين العنف المادي والعنف المعنوي:
فالأول: يتفق والإكراه المادي، إذ يحدث باستخدام قوى مادية وطبيعية.
أما الثاني: فهو يتفق والإكراه المعنوي حيث يصل عن طريق التهديد، ويفرق البعض بين العنف المطلق أي الذي يعدم الإرادة إعداماً كلياً، وبين العنف النسبي والتهديد( ).
10- نظرية العنف المعنوي:
ترتكز هذه النظرية –في تحديدها لمفهوم العنف- على تأثيره في إرادة الأفراد، باعتبار أن المشرع حينما يجرم إنما يبتغي حماية الحرية المعنوية للأفراد المتمثلة في حرية الإرادة، وبه فإن العنف يتحقق بأية وسيلة يكون من شأنها التأثير أو الضغط أو الإكراه على إرادة الغير، وطبقاً لهذه النظرية يتحدد العنف في تنازع أو صراع بين إرادتين، ومحاولة تغليب إرادة الجاني على إرادة المجني عليه( ).
فالعنف –طبقاً لهذه النظرية- ينصرف إلى كل سلوك –ما عدا التهديد- يؤدي إلى الضغط على الإرادة، وعليه فإن العنف يشمل كافة المؤثرات –عدا التهديد- التي من شأنها تحقيق ضغط إرادي، وذلك مثل القوى الجسدية والطبيعية والنفسية( ).
11- تفسير العنف:
يمكننا أن نقسم التفسيرات المقول بها للعنف إلى: تفسيرات تاريخية وأخرى اجتماعية.
والتفسيرات التاريخية: تفسر العنف بارتداد الإنسان إلى (البدائية)؛ حسب تعبير أصحاب هذه التفسيرات. فهذه البدائية تتفجر فيه حينما يمر الإنسان بظروف أو أوضاع تخرجه من قبضة العادات والتقاليد التي كانت تكبت وتضغط على مشاعره وغرائزه( )، فتنطلق هذه المشاعر وتلك الغرائز في صورة من صور العنف.
أما التفسيرات الاجتماعية: فترد العنف إلى الكبت الاجتماعي، باعتباره كبت مصطنع يحمل الفرد ثائرته بسلوك منحرف، ناتج عن الضغط الاجتماعي الواقع عليه( ).
غير أننا نرى أنه من الممكن تفسير العنف بأنه ناتج عن استعداد طبيعي لدى شخص تأثر بالظروف التي عاش فيها والبيئة والمناخ المحيط به. فالعنف ولئن كان يتم تفجيره لدى الشخص نتيجة تعرضه لموقف معين أو وضع ما، إلا أنه يتعين أن يسبق ذلك ويفضي إليه استعداد شخصي لدى الفرد. وبعبارة أخرى إذا قيل إن الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة أو البطالة أو الفقر –على سبيل المثال؛ لا الحصر- تؤدي إلى السلوك العنيف فإن هذه الظروف لا تؤدي إلى ذلك بالنسبة لكل الأشخاص الذين يمرون بها، فالبعض يفضل عدم الانحراف بسلوكه عن السلوك المعتاد، والبعض الآخر يندفع وراء غرائزه ومشاعره البدائية فتفرز هذا السلوك العنيف.
وملاك القول إننا نميل إلى الأخذ بتفسير مختلط يجمع بين الاستعداد الشخصي لدى الفرد للعنف والظروف البيئية المحيطة به. وبعبارة أخرى لا يكفي أن يكون الشخص لديه استعداد فطري للعنف، بل يتعين أن يساهم في تفجيره ظروف وملابسات موقف معين أو مناخ ما، أحاط بهذا الشخص ففجر طاقته البدائية في صورة من صور العنف.
الفرع الثاني
التهديد
12- أولاً: التهديد باستخدام القوة والعنف.
13- ثانياً: التهديد بالافتراء.
14- ثالثاً: التهديد بالتعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة.
14م- تطبيقات قضائية.
12- أولاً: التهديد باستخدام القوة والعنف.
ومؤدى هذه الصورة أن يقوم الجاني بتوجيه وعيد إلى شخص ما. وتتحلل هذه الصورة إلى ثلاثة عناصر: أطراف التهديد؛ ومضمونه؛ ومحله. أما بالنسبة لأطراف التهديد فهما: الجاني والمجني عليه، أي المُهدِد والمُهَدد. أما مضمونه فينصرف إلى الوعيد باستخدام القوة أو العنف. ولقد سبق الإلماح إلى معنى القوة والعنف لذا نحيل القارئ إلى هذا المعنى وذاك، منعاً للتكرار( ). وأما محل التهديد فقد حدده المشرع بشخص المجني عليه ذاته، أو زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه( ).
13- ثانياً: التهديد بالافتراء:
وهذه الصورة للبلطجة تتفق مع الصورة السابقة فيما يتعلق بأطراف التهديد ومحله فأطرافه هما: المُهدِد والمُهَدد أي الجاني والمجني عليه، ومحله هو الشخص المجني عليه أو زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه.
أما مضمون هذه الصورة للبلطجة فهو محور الخلاف بين الصورتين:
ففي الصورة السابقة يتعلق التهديد باستخدام القوة أو العنف، أما في هذه الصورة فينصرف إلى التهديد بالافتراء بما يشين أي بما يعيب أو يقبح أو يشوه( ).
ومؤدي هذه الصورة أن يقوم الجاني بتوجيه وعيد بأن يختلق وقائع –ينسبها للمجني عليه أو زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه- تؤدي إلى تشويه السمعة.
والافتراء هنا يجد حده العلى في الوقائع التي تعتبر جرائم وتستوجب عقاب لمن ستُسنَد إليه، أما حده الأدنى فيتمثل في الوقائع غير المحددة التي تؤدي إلى احتقار مَن ستسند إليه عند أهل وطنه.
وبين هذين الحدين توجد منطقة الافتراء بوقائع محددة توجب احتقار مَن ستسند إليه في مجتمعه الخاص. وسواء في الافتراء أن تكون الوقائع محددة أو غير محددة، طالما أنها تحط من قدر مَن ستسند إليه أو تخدش شرفه واعتباره، بأي وجه من الوجوه.
ومفاد ما تقدم أن تعبير 0ما يشينه) الذي استخدمه المشرع واسع يقبل احتواء وقائع مختلفة، بما يدخل في نطاق جريمتي القذف( ) والسب( )، إذا المُهدِد (الجاني) في جريمة البلطجة نفذ وعيده وأسند هذه الوقائع فعلاً للمجني عليه.
وعليه فإن هذه الصورة للبلطجة تتمثل –على سبيل المثال- في: اختلاق وقائع مؤداها أن المجني عليه –والفرض أنه موظف عام- تقاضى مبلغاً معيناً مقابل قيامه بعمل من أعمال وظيفته، أو أنه اختلس مالاً من عهدته. أو أن بنت المجني عليه –والفرض أنها فتاة- تعاشر رجلاً معاشرة غير شرعية. أو أن ابن المجني عليه يعاشر خادمته البالغة. أو أن والد المجني عليه فر من مستشفى المجاذيب، أو أنه مصاب بأمراض زهرية أو معدية كالإيدز. أو أنه طبيب يتعمد إطالة أمد العلاج بهدف الحصول على أرباح أكبر. أو أنه محامٍ يتاجر في مصالح موكليه. أو أنه قاضٍ يجمع بين القضاء وبين المحاماة( ). أو أنه تاجر قد أشهر إفلاسه. أو أنه يتسمى باسم غير اسمه الحقيقي. أو أنه ارتد عن دين الإسلام. كما تتوفر صورة البلطجة –محل الدراسة- إذ تجسد مضمون التهديد في أن الجاني سينعت المجني عليه بأنه مرتشياً أو أن والده مجنوناً، أو أن بنته أو زوجته فاسقة، أو أن ابنه مختل العقل.
14- ثالثاً: التهديد بالتعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة:
في هذه الصورة ينصرف الوعيد إلى التعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة للمجني عليه أو لزوجه أو أحد من أصوله أو فروعه. ويحمي المشرع –هنا- الحياة الخاصة من خطر الاعتداء عليها. والحياة الخاصة حسب تعريفنا لها: هي نطاق يمارس فيها المرء حياته في سكينة وسرية، ومتحرراً من القيود التي تعرفها الحياة العامة خارج المسكن( ). وعليه فإن الحياة الخاصة تشمل على سبيل المثال:
1- احترام المنزل( ).(respect du domicile) أو حرية المسكن( ) (la liberté de domicile).
2- سرية الرسالات أو المراسلات( ) (Secret de la corr. espondance).
3- ألفة الحياة الخاصة والحياة الأسرية( ) (familiales).
4- الحق في الصورة( ) (le droit à l'image).
5- الثروة الشخصية( ).
وتأتي حماية الحياة الخاصة من (البلطجة) ضمن منظومة عامة لحماية الحياة الخاصة في النظام القانوني المصري. إذ أكد الدستور المصري على أن (لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون. وللمراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمحادثات التليفونية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال حرمة وسريتها مكفولة، ولا تجوز مصادرتها أو الإطلاع عليها أو رقابتها إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب ولمدة محدودة ووفقاً لأحكام القانون) (م45).
وزيادة في توفير أكبر حماية ممكنة للحياة الخاصة اعتبر المشرع الدستوري أن كل اعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين يشكل جريمة تستعصي الدعوى الجنائية، وكذا الدعوى المدنية الناشئتان عنها على الخضوع لأحكام التقادم المسقط، كما أن من وقع عليه الاعتداء تكفل له الدولة تعويضاً عادلاً (م57 من الدستور).
ولقد سارع المشرع الجنائي إلى ترجمة تصور المشرع الدستوري لحرمة الحياة الخاصة، فتصدى –المشرع الأول- إلى إدخال بعض صور الاعتداء على الحياة الخاصة في دائرة التجريم والعقاب( ).
وها هو ذا المشرع الجنائي يستكمل حلقات الحماية الجنائية للحياة الخاصة –بموجب القانون رقم6 لسنة1998- بتوفير حماية وقائية من الاعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة؛ من خطر الاعتداء. إذ اعتبر مجرد التهديد بالتعرض للحياة الخاصة صورة من صور البلطجة التي تستأهل الجزء الجنائي: عقوبة وتدبيراً؛ على النحو الذي سنفصله عند الحديث عن الجزاء الجنائي لهذه الجريمة( ).
وترتيباً على ما تقدم يعتبر تهديداً بالتعرض لحرمة الحياة الخاصة أن يتوعد الجاني المجني عليه بما يلي:
1- أن يتصنت على مكالمته التليفونية.
2- أن يقوم بتصوير زوجة المجني عليه مرتدية ملابس البحر؛ ونشرها في بعض الصحف أو المجلات.
3- أن يسعى للوصول لمعرفة حجم ثروة والد المجني عليه ومفرداتها، لنشرها في الصحافة أو بأية طريقة من طرق النشر.
4- أن يقوم بالإطلاع على مراسلات المجني عليه الخاصة.
14م- تطبيقات قضائية:
- ولئن كانت جريمة البلطجة من الجرائم المستحدثة بموجب القانون رق6 لسنة1998م؛ فإن ذلك لا يمنع من الاسترشاد بما استقر عليه القضاء بشأن مدلول المصطلحات التي استخدمها المشرع بصدد صياغة أركان هذه الجريمة.
- وبناءً على ذلك؛ فإننا نضع تحت بصر القارئ هذه المجموعة من الأحكام التي تساهم في توضيح أركان جريمة البلطجة.
- فقد قضى بخصوص تحديد مدلول التهديد بأن:-
* المقصود بالتهديد بإفشاء أمور أو نسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الأولى من المادة327 عقوبات، هو إفشاء أمور لو كانت صادقة لأوجبت عقاب من أسندت إليه أو أوجبت احتقاره عن أهل وطنه، وهي الأمور التي أشير إليها في جريمة القذف المنصوص عنها في المادة302 من قانون العقوبات، والتهديد في هذا المعنى يشمل التبليغ عن جريمة سواء أكانت صحيحة وقعت بالفعل أو كانت مختلقة. (21/5/1956 أحكام النقض س7 ق213 ص758)
* لا ضرورة لكي تنطبق المادة284 عقوبات أن يبين المهدد للمجني عليه الأمور الشائنة التي يريد إفشائها، بل أن مجرد التلميح بها يكفي لتوقيع العقاب، ولا ضرورة لأن تذكر المحكمة في الحكم الذي يصدر بالعقوبة في جريمة تهديد الأمور الشائنة التي هدد المتهم المجني عليه بها، لأن هذه المسألة موضوعية لا رقابة لمحكمة النقض عليها. (14/3/1914 الشرائع س1 ص117).
* من الخطأ القول بأن الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 384ع لا تنطبق إلا في صورة ما يكون التهديد هو بالتعدي على الأشخاص أو إيذائهم بل الصحيح أنها تنطبق على جميع الجرائم التي يهدد به ضد النفس كانت أو ضد المال مادامت تلك الجرائم لا تبلغ في الجسامة درجة الجرائم المشار إليها في الفقرات الثلاث الأولى من تلك المادة. (19/3/1931 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2 ق211 ص269).
*طلب المتهم من المجني عليه الامتناع عن التكلم في حق أسياده في الأمور البطالة، متى كانت هذه الأمور معلومة ومعينة بينهما يعتبر طلباً وتكليفاً بأمر، وعليه يعتبر التهديد بالقتل المصحوب بهذه العبارة جناية طبقاً للمادة284/1 عقوبات. (31/1/1922 المحاماة س2 ص455).
* إنه غير ضروري في التهديد أن يكون خطاب التهديد مرسلاً لنفس الشخص المهدد، ولكن إذا أرسل الخطاب إلى شخص لا هو رسول لتوصيله ولا هو قريب للشخص المهدد حتى يحمله عامل المودة إلى توصيله فلا عقاب. (13/2/1952 الشرائع س2 ص177).
* إن المادة327 من قانون العقوبات إذ نصت على عقاب من هدد غيره كتابة بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس والمال –إذ كان التهديد مصحوباً بطلب أو بتكليف بأمر- لم توجب بصيغتها العامة أن تكون عبارة التهديد دالة بذاتها على أن الجاني سوف يقوم بنفسه بارتكاب الجريمة إذا لم يجب إلى طلبه، بل يكفي أن يكون الجاني قد وجه التهديد كتابة إلى المجني وهو يدرك أثره من حيث إيقاع الرعب في نفسه وأنه يريد تحقيق ذلك الأمر بما قد يترتب عليه أن يذعن المجني عليه راغماً إلى إجابة الطلب بغض النظر عما إذا كان الجاني قد قصد إلى تنفيذ التهديد فعلاً ومن غير حاجة إلى تعرف الأثر الفعلي الذي أحدثه التهديد في نفس المجني عليه ولا عبرة بعد ذلك بالأسلوب أو القالب الذي تصاغ في عبارات التهديد متى كان المفهوم منها أن الجاني قصد ترويع المجني عليه وحمله على أداء ما هو مطلوب. (17/11/1974)  أحكام النقض س25 ق161 ص746).
* القصد الجنائي في جريمة التهديد يتوافر متى ثبت للمحكمة أن الجاني ارتكب التهديد وهو يدرك أثره من حيث إيقاع الرعب في نفس المجني عليه وأنه يريد تحقيق هذا الأثر بما قدر يترتب عليه أن يذعن المجني عليه راغماً إلى إجابة طلبه وذلك بغض النظر عما إذا كان قصد إلى تنفيذ التهديد فعلاً ومن غير حاجة إلى تعرف الأثر الفعلي الذي أحدثه التهديد في نفس المجني عليه ولا يلزم التحدث استقلالاً عن هذا الركن بل يكفي أن يكون مفهوماً من عبارات الحكم صراحة عبارات التهديد وظروف الواقعة كما أوردها الحكم كما لا يعيب الحكم إغفاله التحدث عن أثر هذا التهديد في نفس المجني عليه. (21/4/1969 أحكام النقض س20 ق106 ص509، 11/6/1963 س14 ق101 ص521. وفي نفس المعنى: نقض1/3/1956 أحكام النقض س7 ق112 ص379). 
* تقدير قيام التهديد مرجعه على محكمة الموضوع تستخلصه من عناصر الدعوى المطروحة أمامها ولا معقب عليها في ذلك ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً ومستنداً إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطلق ولها أصلها في الأوراق. (26/6/1967 أحكام النقض س18 ق268 ص1264).
* تقدير قيام التهديد مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تستخلصه من عناصر الدعوى المطروحة أمامها ولا معقب عليها في ذلك ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً ومستنداً إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطلق ولها أصلها في الأوراق. (26/6/1967 أحكام النقض س18 ق268 ص1264).
* يكفي لتوفر القصد الجنائي في جريمة التهديد أن يعلم الجاني المهدد أن قوله أو كتابته من شأن أيهما أن يزعج المجني عليه في حالة التهديد البسيط أو يكرهه –رغم إرادته- على الفعل المطلوب في صورة التهديد المصحوب بطلب أو بتكليف بأمر. (31/10/1929 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج1 ق309 ص357).
* تنطبق المادة 284 من قانون العقوبات المعدلة بالقانون نمرة 28 لسنة 1910 على الدائن الذي يهدد مدينه بالقتل إن لم يقم بوفاء ما عليه من الدين لأنه ليس من أركان الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة المذكورة أن يكون الطلب غير شرعي في ذاته. (7/11/1914 المجموعة الرسمية س16 ق12 ص16).
* متى كان الحكم قد بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به لأركان جريمة التهديد التي دان الطاعن بها وأورد عليها أدلة تؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليها وأشار إلى عبارات التهديد فقال: "وحيث أن وقائع الدعوى تتحصل على ما جاء بأقوال المجني عليه من أنه تلقى خطاب التهديد المؤرخ... والذي ورد فيه أنه إذا لم يقم بإبرام الصلح بينه وبين المتهم بقتل ولديه فإنه سيتسبب في أن يجني على ولديه الآخرين، فإن مفاد هذا الذي أورده الحكم أن الجريمة المهدد بها هي قتل ولديه الآخرين، وهو ما قرره المجني عليه في التحقيق على ما يبين من المفردات التي أمرت المحكمة بضمها تحقيقاً لهذا الوجه من الطعن، لما كان ذلك، وكان يكفي في بيان التهديد أن يكون الحكم أشار إلى العبارات التي هدد الطاعن بها المجني عليه. (5/6/1978 أحكام النقض س29 ق107 ص566). 
* يكفي في بيان ماهية الأمور المهدد بها أن يكون الحكم قد أشار إلى العبارات التي هدد بها المتهم مصرفاً من المصارف واقتبس فحواها من الورقة المكتوبة بخطه والتي هدد شفوياً بعض موظفي المصرف بنشرها إن لم يعطه المصرف ما يطلب، وما دامت هذه الورقة مودعة ملف الدعوى فقد أصبحت بهذا الإيداع جزء من الحكم يمكن الرجوع إليه عند تحري التفصيلات. (22/2/1932 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2ق331 ص466).
- أما التهديد بالافتراء؛ فمما يساهم في تحديد معالمه: 
استقراء قضاء محكمتنا العليا بخصوص التفرقة بين حق الأفراد في الشكوى وحقهم –بل واجبهم- في التبليغ عن الجرائم من جانب و القذف والسب من جانب آخر؛ ومن هذا القضاء ما يلي: 
* من المقرر أن مجرد تقديم شكوى في حق شخص إلى جهات الاختصاص وإسناد وقائع معينة إليه لا يعد قذفاً معاقباً عليه مادام القصد منه لم يكن إلا التبليغ عن هذه الوقائع لا مجرد التشهير للنيل منه، وأن استخلاص توفر ذلك القصد أو انتفائه من وقائع الدعوى وظروفها من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع دون معقب في ذلك ما دام موجب هذه الوقائع والظروف لا يتنافر عقلاً مع هذا الاستنتاج. (15/4/1979 أحكام النقض س30 ق101 ص481، 29/11/1971 س22 ق163 ص669، 11/5/1974 س15 ق68 ص343) .
* التبليغ عن الجرائم حق بل واجب على الناس كافة، فلا يجوز العقاب عليه إلا إذا كان مقروناً بالكذب وسوء النية، أو إذا كان المقصود منه جعله علنياً لمجرد التشهير بالمبلغ في حقه. فإذا كان الحكم قد أدان المتهم بالكذب في حق المجني عليه وعائلته في بلاغ نسب إليه فيه أنه يدير منزلاً للدعارة السرية وأن زوجته مشبوهة، مستنداً في ذلك إلى أن الشاهد الذي سئل البوليس في هذا البلاغ كذب مقدمه فحفظ بلاغه، وإلى أن التحقيق الذي يحصل أمام البوليس وتسمع فيه شهود يعتبر علنياً، فإنه يكون قاصراً لعدم استظهاره أن المتهم إنما كان يقصد ببلاغه مجرد التشهير بالمبلغ في حقه. (8/11/1948 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج7 ق682 ص644).


المطلب الثاني
النتيجة الإجرامية
15- جرائم البلطجة وجرائم الخطر.
16- تساؤل.
17- جريمة البلطجة وجرائم الضرر.
18- تصنيف النتائج الإجرامية لجرائم البلطجة.
15- جرائم البلطجة وجرائم الخطر:
النتائج الإجرامية في جريمة البلطجة –بوجه عام- تتمثل في العدوان المحتمل على المصالح المحمية، أي وقاية هذه المصالح من الضرر الفعلي؛ وبعبارة أخرى جريمة البلطجة تتدرج –بصفة عامة- تحت لواء جرائم الخطر( ).ومن المعلوم أن جرائم الخطر تنشطر إلى جرائم خطر مجرد وجرائم خطر فعلي. ويكتفي بالنسبة لجرائم الخطر المجرد بارتكاب السلوك المجرد، إذ يفترض المشرع تحقق الخطر لمجرد تحقق السلوك، في حين أن المشرع يتطلب بخصوص جرائم الخطر الفعلي –بجانب ارتكاب السلوك المجرم- تحقق نتيجة متمثلة في حالة خطر حقيقي يمس المصلحة المشمولة بالحماية( ).
16- تساؤل:
والتساؤل الآن: إلى أي نوع من جرائم الخطر تنتمي جرائم البلطجة بوجه عام؟.
في اعتقادنا أن جرائم البلطجة –بصفة عامة- تنتمي إلى طائفة جرائم الخطر الواقعي؛ إذ لم يكتف المشرع بتجريم صور البلطجة وإنما تطلب أن يكون من شأن حصول أية صورة من هذه الصور: "إلقاء الرعب في نفس المجني عليه أو تكدير أمنه أو سكينته أو طمأنينته أو تعريض حياته أو سلامته للخطر أو المساس بحريته الشخصية أو شرفه أو اعتباره أو سلامة إرادته (م375 مكرراً من قانون العقوبات).
17- جريمة البلطجة وجرائم الضرر:
إذا كان كذلك بالنسبة لمعظم النتائج الإجرامية التي يتطلب حصولها كأثر لصور السلوك الإجرامي في جريمة البلطجة؛ بيد أن المشرع تطلب –أيضاً- إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكات المجني عليه أو مصالحه (م375 مكرراً من قانون العقوبات).
ولا شك –في نظرنا- أن هاتين الجريمتين تشكلان ضرراً فعلياً؛ والمشرع هنا تطلب الإضرار الفعلي بالمصلحة محل الحماية الجنائية. وعليه فإن جريمة البلطجة التي تتحقق بشأنها إحدى هاتين النتيجتين تدخل ضمن زمرة جرائم الضرر( ).
وترتيباً على ما تقدم يمكننا القول بأن جريمة البلطجة هي جريمة مختلطة، أي بعض صورها تشكل جريمة خطر، والبعض الآخر يشكل جريمة ضرر. 
18- تصنيف النتائج الإجرامية لجرائم البلطجة:
جلي مما تقدم أن النتائج الإجرامية لجريمة البلطجة يمكن تصنيفها إلى: نتائج تشكل ضرراً على المصالح المشمولة بالحماية الجنائية؛ وأخرى تقف عند حد خطر حدوث الضرر. وإضافة إلى ذلك يمكننا تقسيم النتائج الإجرامية لجريمة البلطجة إلى نتائج مادية وأخرى معنوية. وسنفصل ذلك في الفرعين التاليين:

الفرع الأول
النتائج المادية
19- المقصود بالنتائج المادية.
20- أولاً: إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكات المجني عليه.
21- ثانياً: إلحاق الضرر بمصلحة للمجني عليه.
19- المقصود بالنتائج المادية:
ونقصد بالنتائج المادية تلك التي تمس ممتلكات أو مصالح المجني عليه. ولقد عبر المشرع عن النتائج المادية بقوله: "إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكاته –أي ممتلكات المجني عليه- أو مصالحه".
20- أولاً: إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكات المجني عليه:
تتحقق هذه النتيجة متى أسفر سلوك الجاني عن الانتقاص من قيمة شيء من ممتلكات المجني عليه فقدانه لصلاحيته كلية أو جزء منها. وإذا كانت كلمة شيء لغة: تتسع لكل ما هو موجود؛ أو كل ما يتصور ويخبر عنه( )؛ غير أن المشرع حدد الشيء بأنه من الممتلكات. ويستوي –في نظرنا- أن يكون الشيء من المنقولات أو العقارات. كما يستوي أن تكون للشيء قيمة مادية –كالمجوهرات والمصوغات- أو قيمة أدبية محضة كالتذكارات التي لا تقوم بنقود، أو الخطابات العائلية.
21- ثانياً: إلحاق الضرر بمصلحة للمجني عليه:
تتحقق هذه النتيجة متى ترتب على السلوك الإجرامي الانتقاص أو إهدار كلي أو جزئي لمصلحة –أي منفعة أو فائدة- للمجني عليه. ويشترط –في نظرنا- أن تكون المصلحة مشروعة؛ أي يقرها القانون.
أما إذا كانت المصلحة غير مشروعة؛ فلا تقوم الجريمة محل البحث( ). كما لو كانت مصلحة المجني عليه التي لحقها الضرر –تتمثل في عدم منافسته في التجارة التي يمارسها؛ لأن النظام العام الاقتصادي للبلاد يسمح بمثل هذه المنافسات.
وعليه فإن هذه الجريمة تقع متى نتج عن السلوك الإجرامي –محل البحث- الإضرار بمصلحة مشروعة، كما لو ترتب على تهديد الجاني للمجني عليه: عدم تقدم هذا الأخير لوظيفة شاغرة معلن عنها، أو عدم التقدم لمنافسته للترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب أو الشورى.

الفرع الثاني
النتائج المعنوية
22- المقصود بالنتائج المعنوية.
23- أولاً: تعريض حياة المجني عليه للخطر.
24- ثانياً: تعريض سلامة المجني عليه للخطر.
25- ثالثاً: المساس بالحرية الشخصية.
26- رابعاً: المساس بالشرف أو الاعتبار.
27- خامساً: المساس بسلامة الإرادة.
22- المقصود بالنتائج المعنوية:
تنصرف النتائج الإجرامية المعنوية للجريمة –محل البحث- إلى ما يمس الكيان المعنوي للجني عليه، وما يتصل به من مناخ عام للحياة في هدوء وسكينة. ولقد حدد المشرع هذه النتائج المعنوية بقوله: "إلقاء الرعب في نفس المجني عليه أو تكدير أمنه أو سكينته أو طمأنينته أو تعريض حياته أو سلامته للخطر... أو المساس بحريته الشخصية أو شرفه واعتباره أو سلامة إرادته".
وجلي من ذلك أن المشرع استهدف حماية كافة الجوانب المعنوية للإنسان. فهو من جهة يحميه من المساس بأمنه وطمأنينته وسكينته. والأمن (security / sécurité) في أساسه السيكولوجي شعور بالهدوء والطمأنينة وبعد عن القلق والاضطراب ولا شك في أن الأمن –بهذا المعنى- يمثل شعوراً ضرورياً لحياة الفرد والمجتمع، ومن أهم دواعيه: اطمئنان الإنسان على نفسه وماله وثقته باحترام حقوقه، وشعوره بالعطف والمودة ممن يحيطون به( ).
وعليه فإن كلمة أمن تستغرق الطمأنينة والسكينة. ولذا فإننا نرى أنه من قبيل التزيد النص على الطمأنينة والسكينة. والمثل يقال لما نص عليه المشرع بخصوص: اعتبار إلقاء الرعب في نفس المجني عليه ضمن نتائج السلوك الإجرامي في جريمة البلطجة. فبث الذعر والخوف في نفس المجني عليه –حسبما نرى- درجة من درجات المساس بأمنه.
وعلى أية حال سنفصل هذه النتائج فيما يلي:
23- أولاً: تعريض حياة المجني عليه للخطر:
يحمي المشرع هنا (حق الإنسان في الحياة) من التعرض للخطر. فالإنسان هو محل المصلحة المحمية هنا. فلا تمتد هذه الحماية إلى سواه من المخلوقات. ويقصد بحق الإنسان في الحياة: مصلحته في أن تظل أعضاء جسمه مؤدية لوظائفها العضوية وفقاً للقوانين الطبيعية( ). وتمتد حياة الإنسان ما بين مولده وحتى يلفظ نفسه الأخير( ).
أي حتى تتوقف نبضات قلبه ويمتنع عن الحركة تماماً( ). فالإنسان قبل مولده يكون (جنيناً)؛ وبعد أن يلفظ نفسه الأخير يكون (ميتاً) والجنين يخرج من نطاق الحماية الجنائية –هنا- لأنه لم يكتسب وصف الإنسان الحي بعد ولا تمتد الحماية الجنائية –هنا- للميت لفقدانه وصف الحياة( )،( ).ويستمر تمتع الإنسان بالحماية الجنائية طبقاً لنص المادة86- محل الدراسة- باستمرار تمتعه بالحياة حتى ولو أصابه مرض ميئوس من شفائه، يؤدي -حسب المجرى العادي للأمور- إلى الموت بعد فترة وجيزة( ).
24- ثانياً: تعريض سلامة المجني عليه للخطر:
هذه النتيجة تتحقق متى ترتب على السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة: جعل سلامة جسم المجني عليه( ) مهددة بخطر الاعتداء عليها أي خطر المساس الفعلي بأنسجة جسم المجني عليه، أو التهديد بإصابته بمرض أو عجز وقتي، أو تهديد المجني عليه بهبوط مستواه الصحي: العقلي أو البدني أو النفسي؛ سواء بإصابته بمرض لم يكن موجوداً من قبل، أو تفاقم مرض كان يعاني منه فعلاً.
كما تتحقق النتيجة –محل البحث- متى كان من شأن السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة: تهديد سلامة جسم المجني عليه أو صحته بحصول اعتداء فعلي على حالة الاسترخاء الطبيعي لمادة الجسم.
الجريمة محل البحث تحمي الإنسان حماية وقائية من الاعتداء الفعلي على جسده، فهي تحمي حق الإنسان في التحرر من الألم والتمتع بحالة الاسترخاء الطبيعي لمادة الجسم، وتمنع تعريض جسمه لخطر الآلام البدنية، أو مجرد تعكير حالة الاسترخاء لديه، بصورة من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة.
25- ثالثاً: المساس بالحرية الشخصية:
لم يتطلب المشرع هنا سلب كامل لحرية من الحريات الشخصية المكفولة للأشخاص، بل اكتفى بمجرد المساس بها.
وعليه فإذا ترتب على أية صورة من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة المساس بحرية العقيدة أو حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية( ) أو حرية الرأي( ) أو حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر ووسائل الإعلام( ) أو حرية البحث العلمي والإبداع الأدبي والفني والثقافي( ). وحرمة الحياة الخاصة، أو غيرها من الحريات الشخصية، فإن الركن المادي لجريمة البلطجة يتحقق.
26- رابعاً: المساس بالشرف أو الاعتبار:
ينصرف مدلول الشرف( )،( ) والاعتبار( ) إلى مفردات المكانة الاجتماعية التي تثبت في المجتمع الذي يحيا فيه، وهي مفردات تتشكل من خلال رصيد الشخص من الصفات الموروثة والمكتسبة ومن علاقاته بغيره من أبناء المجتمع، وعلى ضوء  هذه المفردات يتحدد الوزن الاجتماعي للشخص، الذي تتعدد عناصره بقدر عدد المجتمعات التي يرتادها، يستوي في ذلك المجتمعات العائلية أو الوظيفية أو المهنية.. أو غيرها( ) ويتحقق المساس بالشرف والاعتبار بمجرد حدوث صورة من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة، إذ تندمج النتيجة في السلوك الإجرامي( ). فمجرد حصول السلوك يفترض المشرع أن المساس بالشرف والاعتبار قد حدث.
27- خامساً: المساس بسلامة الإرادة:
الإرادة –بوجه عام- هي ظاهرة نفسية( ) ذاتية، وهي أساس العمل الإنساني، فهو بطبيعته عمل غائي؛ أي يستهدف غاية معينة من أجل مصلحة خاصة أو عامة. وتقوم الإرادة بتوجيه السلوك الإنساني نحو هذه الغاية( ). وحتى تقوم الإرادة بهذا الدور يتعين أن تكون حرة، والإرادة الحرة تتمثل في قدرة الإرادة على توجيه سلوك الإنسان للغاية التي تبتغيها لا للغاية التي تجبر عليها، سواء أكان هذا الإجبار مصدره إنسان أم آلة أم أي شيء، بالمعنى الواسع لهذه الكلمة، فالعبرة في انتفاء حرية الإرادة: بصلاحية هذا المصدر للتأثير عليها وتوجيهها لغاية معينة تغاير ما يبتغيه الإنسان ذاته( ).
وترتيباً على ذلك فإن الركن المادي لجريمة البلطجة تكتمل عناصره إذا: نجم عن صورة من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة التأثير في إرادة المجني عليه، بحيث أقدم على عمل ما كان يقدم عليه لولا هذه الصورة من السلوك. والمثل يقال إذا نجم عن السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة: امتناع المجني عليه عن عمل، ما كان يمتنع عنه في حالة غياب هذا السلوك.
المطلب الثالث
رابطة السببية
28- مشكلة رابطة السببية.
29- فبالنسبة للنتائج الخطرة.
30- أما بالنسبة للنتائج الضارة لجريمة البلطجة.
31- انتفاء رابطة السببية.
28- مشكلة رابطة السببية:
تشكل رابطة السببية( )(lien de causalité) عنصراً أساسياً في الركن المادي للجريمة، فإذا كانت الجريمة لا تقوم بدون ركن مادي، فإن الركن المادي لا يقوم –بدوره- بدون علاقة سببية. إذ لا يكفي لانعقاد مسئولية الجاني أن يصدر عنه سلوكاً إجرامياً، وأن تتحقق نتيجة إجرامية. وإنما يتعين أن تكون هذه النتيجة مترتبة على السلوك المذكور ومرتبطة به برابطة السببية.
وبناء عليه يتعين أن يكون السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة متصلاً بأحد النتائج التي يتطلبها المشرع لهذه الجريمة.
وإذا كان الفكر القانوني قد اجتهد في البحث في مشكلة السببية في قانون العقوبات، فأفرز جملة من النظريات في هذا الصدد( )، بيد أن نظرية السببية الملائمة هي التي كتبت لها السيادة في الفقه والقضاء في مصر.
ومؤدى هذه النظرية إنه متى كان سلوك الجاني يصلح –في الظروف التي حصل فيها- أن يكون سبباً ملائماً لحصول النتيجة طبقاً للمجرى العادي للأمور، فإن السببية تكون متوفرة، وبعبارة أخرى تنتفي هذه السببية إذا تداخلت في إحداث النتيجة عوامل شاذة، أي غير مألوفة، لا تحصل إلا نادراً.
ويلزم لإعمال هذه النظرية على رابطة السببية في جريمة البلطجة، أن نفرق بين النتائج الخطرة والنتائج الضارة.
29- فبالنسبة للنتائج الخطرة:
فهي ليست عدواناً فعلياً على المصلحة أو الحق المشمول بالحماية الجنائية، أي ليست إهداراً فعلياً له، وإنما هي مجرد تهديد له بالإهدار، أو إهدار محتمل طبقاً للتسلسل الطبيعي للأحداث.
30- أما بالنسبة للنتائج الضارة لجريمة البلطجة: والتي تتمثل في إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكات المجني عليه أو مصالحه، فإنه يتعين أن يثبت أن السلوك الإجرامي تسبب في نشوء آثار تجسد فيها العدوان الفعلي الحال على المصلحة أو الحق المشمول بالحماية الجنائية.

31- انتفاء رابطة سببية: تنتفي علاقة السببية في جريمة البلطجة في حالتين:
الأولى: إذا لم يكن سلوك الجاني أحد العوامل التي أسهمت في إحداث إحدى النتائج الإجرامية لجريمة البلطجة. ويستوي في ذلك النتائج الضارة والنتائج الخطرة.
فبالنسبة للنتائج الأولى، إذا اتضح أن الأضرار التي لحقت سيارة (أ) لم يكن سببها استعراض القوة –على سبيل المثال- من جانب (ب) ولكن كان سببها اصطدام سيارة (ج) بها.فإن (ب) لا يسأل –هنا- عن جريمة بلطجة، طالما لم يثبت أن استعراض القوة نجم عنه أية نتيجة أخرى مما تستلزمه جريمة البلطجة.
أما بالنسبة للنتائج الخطرة: إذا ثبت أن إلقاء الرعب في نفس (أ) –على سبيل المثال- لم يكن بسبب التلويح له بالعنف من جانب (ب) بل كان بسبب مشاهدة (ج) الذي كان يطلب الثأر من (أ) لسبب أو لآخر، فإن جريمة البلطجة لا تتوفر ما لم ينجم عن التلويح بالعنف أية نتائج إجرامية أخرى مما تستلزمه جريمة البلطجة.
والحالة الثانية: إذا ثبت أن سلوك (س) هو أحد العوامل التي أسهمت في إحداث إحدى نتائج جريمة البلطجة، ولكن لم يكن في استطاعة (س) أن يتوقع بعض العوامل الأخرى التي أسهمت في تحقيق هذه النتيجة، فإن جريمة البلطجة لا تقوم. ومثال ذلك: أن يقوم (أ) باستعراض القوة أمام (ب)، فيدفع السيارة المملوكة لـ(ب) في الطريق العام، حيث يتصادف نشوب حرب، فوقعت قنبلة على السيارة، فحولتها إلى قطعة من حديد. فهنا نرى عدم مساءلة (أ) عن جريمة البلطجة، طالما لم تتحقق –بسبب سلوكه- نتيجة أخرى من النتائج الإجرامية لهذه الجريمة.
وجلي من ذلك أن الحالتين المشار إليهما لانتفاء ملائمة السببية تنطبقان بالنسبة للنتائج الضارة لجريمة البلطجة.
أما النتائج الخطرة فهي لا تسري عليها سوى الحالة الأولى، حيث تستقل النتائج الضارة بالحالة الثانية، على النحو السالف بيانه.

المبحث الثاني
الركن المعنوي والعقوبة
32- تقسيم:
سينشطر هذا المبحث إلى مطلبين:
الأول: في الركن المعنوي.
الثاني:في العقوبة.
المطلب الأول
الركن المعنوي
32- إجمال.
32م- إجمال:
يتخذ الركن المعنوي في هذه الجريمة صورة القصد الخاص. ويفترض القصد الخاص قصداً عاماً يستند إليه. والقصد العام يقوم على عنصرين هما: العلم بالأركان التي يرتكز عليها الكيان القانوني للجريمة والعناصر التي ينطوي عليها كل ركن منها، والإرادة التي تنصرف إلى صورة –أو أكثر- من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة، وإلى تحقيق نتيجة –أو أكثر- من النتائج المترتبة على هذا السلوك. ونفصل الحديث عن كل عنصر من هذين العنصرين، ثم نعرض للقصد الخاص لجريمة البلطجة. وذلك في (فرع أول). توطئة لبيان الأحكام العامة للقصد الجنائي في جريمة البلطجة في (فرع ثانِ).
الفرع الأول
مفردات القصد الجنائي
33- أولاً: العلم بأركان البلطجة. 
34- ثانياً: إرادة السلوك والنتيجة.
35- ثالثاً: القصد الخاص.
33- أولاً: العلم بأركان البلطجة:
ينصب العلم (أولاً) على محل الاعتداء في جريمة البلطجة، وهو الإنسان؛ أي الشخص الطبيعي. فإن اعتقد الفاعل أنه يوجه فعله إلى غير إنسان انتفى القصد لديه( ). فلو أن ممثلاً كان يقوم بدور (غوريلا) في عمل فني، وارتدى لذلك جلد إحدى الغوريلات، فرآه آخر واعتقد أن من شأن استعراض القوة أمام هذا الكائن –الذي أنه غوريلا حقيقية- أن يبعدها عن طريقه. فإن الفاعل هنا لا يسأل عن جريمة بلطجة، لانتفاء علمه بصفة (الإنسان) في المجني عليه.
وينصب العلم (ثانياً) على خطورة سلوك الجاني على الكيان المادي أو المعنوي –بحسب الأحوال- للمجني عليه. فيتعين أن يحيط علم الفاعل بخطورة سلوكه على نفس المجني عليه أو أمنه أو سكينته أو طمأنينته أو حياته أو سلامته أو ممتلكاته أو مصالحه أو حريته الشخصية أو شرفه أو اعتباره أو سلامة إرادته، بحسب الأحوال.
فمن يطلق عياراً نارياً لفض مشاجرة معتقداً أنه يؤدي إلى إيقاف المتشاجرين، فإذا أدى ذلك إلى إلقاء الرعب في نفس أحد السكان القاطنين بالقرب من مكان المشاجرة فالفاعل هنا لا يسأل عن جريمة البلطجة( ).
لكن لا يلزم أن يحيط علم الجاني بعلاقة السببية. فالغلط فيها لا يؤدي إلى نفي القصد الجنائي. والغالب أن يتوقع الفاعل علاقة السببية التي تربط ما بين السلوك الإجرامي الصادر عنه ونتيجة –أو أكثر- من نتائج جريمة البلطجة( )، فإن حدث اختلاف بين ما حدث في الواقع مع ما كان يتوقعه الجاني من تسلسل سببي فإن هذا الاختلاف لا يؤثر في توفر قصده الجنائي( ). وعليه متى قام (س) بالاتصال بـ(ص) ليبلغه تهديداً باستخدام القوة أو العنف وجود (ص) بالمنزل ولم يتنبه (س) لذلك؛ إذ ظن أن غريمه (ص) معه على خط التليفون –فقام بتوجيه تهديده في سماعة التليفون بمجرد انتهاء الرنين؛ فسجل (الأنسر ماشينANSWER MACHINE) آلة الرد ذلك وعلم (ص) بهذا التهديد فور معه أو مع زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو تهديداً بالافتراء عليه أو على أي منهم بما يشينه؛ غير أنه تصادف عدم تفريغه للشريط الخاص (بالأنسرماشين)، فإن القصد الجنائي يتوفر لدى (س)، رغم عدم انصراف علمه إلى تسجيل تهديده عن طريق (الأنسرماشين)، لأن كل الوسائل سواء؛ طالما كانت ترتبط بسلوك الفاعل.
34- ثانياً: إرادة السلوك والنتيجة:
الإرادة ترتبط بالذهن والنفس، فالذهن هو الاستعداد للإدراك، وهو –أيضاً- ما به الشعور بالظواهر النفسية المختلفة( ). أما النفس فهي الروح( )، أو بالأحرى هي الروح عندما تكون متلبسة( ) بالجسد
فالإرادة تتحرك من خلال الشعور بالرغبة في إشباع حاجة عضوية أو نفسية محددة. لذا فإن الإرادة قوة نفسية، كما أن الإرادة قوة ذهنية تتلقف هذا الشعور النفسي لتحوله إلى وعي وإدراك للحاجة، تحرك الفكر والتأمل لتصور أو تخيل الغاية التي من خلالها –أو بالأدق من خلال الوصول إليها- يتم إشباع هذه الحاجة، كما يتحرك الفكر لتصور –أو تخيل- صور السلوك المتباينة الممكنة لذلك، وتعقد إرادة الموازنة بين هذه الوسائل على ضوء إدراك طبيعة هذه الوسائل والمخاطر المحيطة باستخدامها، والأسباب التي تشجع على الإقدام عليها، ثم تتجه الإرادة إلى اختيار إحدى هذه الوسائل، بقرار يرجحها على غيرها، فتعطي الإرادة أوامرها إلى الجسد، الذي يقدم على ممارسة الحركة العضوية التي بحصولها يتم إشباع الحاجة العضوية أو النفسية التي شعرت به الإرادة( ). والإرادة –على هذا النحو- تسيطر على السلوك لتحقيق غاية معينة تتجه إليها( )،( ).
والإرادة في جريمة البلطجة لا تشذ عن ذلك، فينبغي أن تسيطر إرادة الفاعل على السلوك وتتجه به نحو غاية معينة تشعر بضرورة إشباعها كالانتقام من غريم أو التشفي في خصم..الخ. فإذا انتفت إرادة سلوك البلطجة انتفى القصد الجنائي. كما في حالة إكراه شخص على إتيان صورة من صور السلوك الإجرامي، كالتهديد أو الافتراء، فهنا لا يسأل الشخص المكره غير أن ذلك لا يمنع من مساءلة الشخص المكره، متى توفرت سائر عناصر وأركان جريمة البلطجة في حقه.
ويتعين أن تتجه إرادة الفاعل إلى تحقيق نتيجة –أو أكثر- من نتائج جريمة البلطجة. وعليه لا يتوفر القصد الجنائي في جريمة البلطجة إلا إذا سيطرت إرادة الفاعل على السلوك واتجهت إلى تحقيق النتيجة المترتبة عليه. فلا يتوفر القصد الجنائي لدى الممثل الذي يقوم بدور (دراكولا) (مصاص الدماء)، في مسرحية أو في مشهد من مشاهد فيلم يتم تصويره، إذا نتج عن تمثيله إلقاء الرعب في نفس أحد المشاهدين. ولو توقع الممثل حدوث ذلك نتيجة لقيامه بدوره التمثيلي، لأن إرادة الممثل لم تتجه إلى إحداث هذا الرعب، بل على العكس كانت متجهة إلى إمتاع المشاهدين وتسليتهم بفن التمثيل. والمثل يقال بالنسبة لألعاب القوة التي يقوم بها أحد الحواة( ) في الأسواق والأحياء الشعبية.
35- ثالثاً: القصد الخاص:
لا يعتد المشرع –عادة- بالغاية التي يتغياها المجرم من اقتراف الجريمة، فيكتفي –في أغلب الجرائم- بالقصد العام بيد أن المشرع قد يرى أن خطورة السلوك الإجرامي تكمن في انصراف نية الجاني إلى غاية معنية، وليس في مجرد توجيه إرادته إلى النتيجة الإجرامية، فيعتبر المشرع هذه الغاية عنصراً في القصد الجنائي( ). ولقد أخذ المشرع في حسبانه أن خطورة السلوك الإجرامي في جريمة البلطجة تكمن في انصراف نية الجاني إلى ترويع المجني عليه أو تخويفه أو التأثير في إرادته.
ويستوي لدى المشرع أن تنصرف إرادة الجاني إلى الترويع أو التخويف أو التأثير في إرادة المجني عليه، فالكل أمام المشرع سواء. ولكن ليس أي ترويع أو تخويف للمجني عليه تتحقق معه النية الخاصة، وإنما يتعين أن يكون ترويع المجني عليه أو تخويفه بـإلحاق الأذى به بدنياً أو معنوياً أو هتك عرضه أو سلب ماله أو تحصيل منفعة منه (م375 مكرراً عقوبات). أما التأثير في إرادة المجني عليه فحدده المشرع بأنه: (لفرض السطوة عليه –أي على المجني عليه- أو لإرغامه على القيام بأمر لا يلزمه به القانون أو لحمله على الامتناع عن عمل مشروع أو لتعطيل تنفيذ الأحكام أو الأوامر أو الإجراءات القضائية أو القانونية واجبة التنفيذ (م375 مكرراً عقوبات).
ومؤدى ذلك أن التأثير في إرادة المجني عليه إما أن يكون سلباً أو إيجاباً، أي يعمل أمر ما كان يقدم عليه لو غاب هذا التأثير، أو بامتناع عن عمل ما كان يحجم عنه إذا كانت إرادته حرة غير خاضعة للتأثير المذكور. وعليه فإن كان الفاعل حينما صدرت عنه صورة –أو أكثر- من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة، لم تنصرف نيته إلى إحداث الترويع أو التخويف للمجني عليه أو التأثير للمجني عليه أو التأثير في إرادته بالفعل، وإنما كان ينوي المزاح، فإن القصد الخاص لا يتوفر، ومن ثم لا تكتمل أركان جريمة البلطجة( ).

الفرع الثاني
الأحكام العامة للقص الجنائي
36- جريمة البلطجة والقصد المحدود والقصد غير المحدود.
37- البلطجة والقصد المباشر والقصد الاحتمالي.
38- وقت توافر القصد.
39- الفرض الأول: انتفاء القصد الجنائي قبل تحقق النتيجة.
40- الفرض الثاني: تراخي ظهور القصد الجنائي حتى تحقق النتيجة.
41- إثبات القصد.
36- جريمة البلطجة والقصد المحدود والقصد غير المحدود:
يصنف القصد تبعاً لاتجاه الإرادة إلى تحقيق الإرادة إلى تحقيق النتيجة في موضوع محدود أو غير محدود إلى: قصد محدود Dol determine وقصد غير محدود Dol indéterminé ويكون القصد محدوداً إذا اتجهت إرادة الجاني إلى تحقيق نتيجة معينة أو أكثر، فموضوع الجريمة حدده الجاني سلفاً، في مشروعه الإجرامي. والمثال التقليدي لذلك أن يعمد (أ) إلى قتل (ب) بذاته ويقتله فعلاً. في حين أن القصد يكون غير محدود إذا اتجهت إرادة الفاعل إلى تحقيق عدة نتائج إجرامية، دون تحديد موضوع النتيجة( ) في المشروع الإجرامي الذي ارتسمه الجاني قبل إقدامه على السلوك الإجرامي( ).  ومثال ذلك أن يلقي شخص قنبلة على المشاهدين في إحدى دور الخيالة (السينما)، قاصداً النتائج التي تترتب عليها بلا تحديد.
والتساؤل الآن –في ضوء ما تقدم- هل القصد الجنائي في جريمة البلطجة يمكن أن يصنف إلى قصد محدود وقصد غير محدود؟.
الإجابة عندنا بالإيجاب لأن من الممكن أن تتجه إرادة الفاعل إلى إحداث نتيجة –أو أكثر- من نتائج جريمة البلطجة بشكل محدد وواضح سلفاً، ثم يحدث ذلك فعلاً فإذا اتجهت إرادة (أ) إلى إلقاء الرعب في نفس (ب) فيقوم (أ) باستعراض القوة أمام (ب) فتحدث هذه النتيجة فعلاً.
كما من المتصور أن تتجه إرادة الفاعل –في جريمة البلطجة- إلى تحقيق عدة نتائج إجرامية مما أشارت إليه المادة 375 مكرر عقوبات( )، دون تحديد موضوع النتيجة. فإذا اتجهت إرادة (أ) إلى ترويع عدد غير محدود في شارع معين أو التأثير في إرادتهم لفرض السيطرة عليهم، ويحقق ذلك فعلاً بما يصدر عنه من سلوك إجرامي، متمثلاً في الوقوف في وسط الشارع فعلاً مستعرضاً له قوته أمام القاطنين بهذا الشارع فيبث الرعب في نفوس عدد كبير منهم.
ومثال ذلك أيضاً: أن يريد (أ) التأثير على إرادة موظفي الجمارك في إحدى المنافذ الجمركية لتعطيل تنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح الخاصة بتحصيل الرسوم الجمركية، ويحصل ذلك بالفعل بإطلاق –على سبيل المثال- عدة أعيرة نارية في الهواء.
37- البلطجة والقصد المباشر والقصد الاحتمالي:
يفرق الفقه بين القصد المباشر Directe والقصد غير المباشر Indirecte أو الاحتمالي Eventulle. ومناط التفرقة بينهما تكمن في (كيفية) العلم بالنتيجة الإجرامية. فالعلم –بوجه عام- هو فكرة عامة عن حقيقة الأشياء تسمح بصور لحقيقة هذه الأشياء وحقيقة العلاقات المتباينة التي تنشأ عنها( ).
وعلم الجاني بالنتيجة –قبل الإقدام على السلوك الإجرامي- ينصرف إلى المستقبل لذا يسمى توقعاً، لأنه يتنبأ بحدوث النتيجة أثراً للسلوك في المستقبل( ). وقد يكون هذا العلم على سبيل التأكيد، وقد يكون على سبيل الإمكان، وعليه فإن القصد المباشر هو اتجاه الإرادة نحو إحداث النتيجة الإجرامية المتوقع حصولها بصورة يقينية مؤكدة( ).
أما القصد المباشر –أو الاحتمالي- فيتمثل في اتجاه الإرادة نحو تحقيق نتيجة متوقعة ويكفي للقول بوجود هذا الاتجاه أن ترحب الإرادة بهذه النتيجة أو تقبلها أو حتى يستوي لديها حصولها مع عدم حصولها( )،( ).
وفي حكم شهير لمحكمة النقض عرفت القصد الاحتمالي( )، بأنه: "نية ثانوية غير مؤكدة تختلج بها نفس الجاني الذي يتوقع أن قد يتعدى فعله الغرض المنوي عليه بالذات إلى غرض آخر لم ينوه من قبل أصلاً، فيمضي مع ذلك في تنفيذ الفعل فيصيب به الغرض غير المقصود. ومظنة وجود تلك النية هي استواء حصول هذه النتيجة وعدم حصولها لديه، والمراد بوضع تعريفه على هذا الوجه أن يعلم أنه لابد من وجود النية مانعاً من دخول صور أخرى لا نية فيها داعياً إلى احتراس من الخلط بين العمد والخطأ.
والضابط العملي الذي يعرف به وجود القصد الاحتمالي أو ارتفاعه هو وضع السؤال التالي والإجابة عليه:
هل كان الجاني عند ارتكاب فعلته المقصودة بالذات مريداً تنفيذها ولو تعدى فعله غرضه إلى الأمر الإجرامي الآخر الذي وقع فعلاً ولم يكن مقصوداً في الأصل أم لا؟.
فإن كان الجواب (نعم) فهناك يتحقق وجود القصد الاحتمالي، أما إن كان (لا) فهناك لا يكون في الأمر سوى خطأ يعاقب بحسب توافر شروط جرائم الخطأ أو عدم توافرها"( ).
وفي اعتقادنا أن القصد الجنائي في جريمة البلطجة يمكن تصنيفه إلى قصد مباشر وقصد غير مباشر أو احتمالي. وذلك حسب درجة توقع الجاني للنتيجة الإجرامية، واتجاه إرادته نحوها.
ومثال القصد المباشر أن تتجه إرادة (أ) إلى إلقاء الرعب في نفس (ب) فيقوم بتهديده تليفونياً باستخدام القوة مع ابنه (ج) فينتج ذلك إلقاء الرعب في نفس (ب) بالفعل ومثال قصد الاحتمالي أو غير المباشر، أن يتصور (أ) أنه إذا قام بتهديد (ب) وهو صاحب محل بإحدى الشوارع الواقعة في حي شعبي باستخدام العنف معه، لفرض السطوة عليه بإعطائه إتاوة معينة، فإن من المؤكد أن يؤدي ذلك إلى إلقاء الرعب في نفس (ب)، ومن الممكن أن ينجم عن ذلك: إلقاء الرعب في نفس (ب) و(ج) و(د) من أصحاب المحلات الموجودة بنفس الشارع المذكور، فيرحب (أ) بهذه النتيجة أو يقبلها أو يستوي لديه حصولها مع عدم حصولها. ويقدم (أ) –رغم ذلك- على السلوك الإرادي الذي حدده وهو تهديد (ب) باستخدام العنف معه.
38- وقت توافر القصد:
الأصل أن القصد الجنائي الذي يعتد به ينبغي أن يرتبط زمنياً بالركن المادي للجريمة. إذ أن الجريمة لا تتحقق بالكيان المادي فقط، ولا تتحقق بالكيان المعنوي فحسب. بل لابد من اجتماع هذا وذاك في نطاق زمني معين، حتى يمكن مساءلة من اقترفها عما أتت يداه.
ولا يتشدد الشراح في شكل الرابطة الزمنية التي يتحقق بها اكتمال الجريمة العمدية فقد تكون في صورة مصاحبة زمنية وقد تكون في صورة معاصرة زمنية. والمصاحبة تعني: مرافقة الركن المادي للقصد الجنائي في زمن واحد. بمعنى أن يكون القصد موجوداً في نفس الوقت الذي يباشر فيه الفاعل نشاطه إجرامي. أما المعاصرة الزمنية فمؤداها: التقاء القصد الجنائي مع الركن المادي في أي وقت منذ ارتكاب السلوك الإجرامي وحتى تتحقق النتيجة الإجرامية ولا يشترط أن يتم هذا الالتقاء بين القصد الجنائي وكل عناصر الركن المادي، إنما يكفي أن يتحقق مع السلوك الإجرامي، أو النتيجة الإجرامية.
وهذه المعاصرة تفترض أن هناك فاصلاً زمنياً بين السلوك والنتيجة، والأحمر لا يخرج عن فرضين:
39- الفرض الأول: انتفاء القصد الجنائي قبل تحقق النتيجة:
إذا صدر السلوك الإجرامي مصاحباً للقصد الجنائي ثم انتفى الأخير قبل تحقق النتيجة، فإن المسئولية الجنائية تظل قائمة. ولا يجوز الاحتجاج لنفي المسئولية بأن الفاعل غير من نيته بعد مباشرة السلوك. لأن القانون لا يتطلب للمساءلة الجنائية أكثر من ارتكاب الفاعل السلوك الإجرامي قاصداً تحقق نتيجته وقت ارتكابه، يؤيد هذا ويؤكده أنه: طبقاً للمادة45 من قانون العقوبات تمتنع المسئولية الجنائية إذا نجح الفاعل في وقف السلوك الإجرامي أو خيب أثره بإرادته، وفي المقابل تظل مسئوليته قائمة على أساس قصده وقت ارتكاب السلوك الإجرامي، إذا لم ينجح في وقف سلوكه أو تخيب أثره( ).
وعليه فإن قام شخص بتهديد موظف عام بالافتراء عليه بأنه ارتشى مقابل القيام بعمل من أعمال وظيفته فأدى ذلك إلى تكدير أمنه أو سكينته أو طمأنينته فإن الفاعل لا يجديه أن تتغير نيته بعد ذلك.
أما إذا كان الفاعل سجل تهديده هذا في خطاب وأرسله للموظف العام مع شخص ثالث ثم استيقظ ضميره فطلب منه هذا الشخص الأخير عدم تسليم الخطاب للمرسل إليه ورده للفاعل، وحصل ذلك فعلاً فإن إيقاف النشاط الإجرامي عند هذا الحد ينتج أثره في امتناع المسئولية الجنائية.
40- الفرض الثاني: تراخي ظهور القصد الجنائي حتى تحقق النتيجة:
أما إذا أصدر السلوك الإجرامي دون أن يصاحبه قصد جنائي، ثم تحقق هذا القصد عند النتيجة، فإن مساءلة الفاعل عن جريمة عمدية تتوقف على مدى توفر القدرة على الحيلولة دون تحقيق النتيجة. فإن توفرت هذه القدرة ومع ذلك امتنع الفاعل عمداً قاصداً تحقق النتيجة، وجبت مساءلة الفاعل عما أتت يداه، تأسيساً على أن امتناعه مقروناً بالقصد الجنائي يجعله مسئولاً جنائياً عما أسفر عنه السلوك الصادر منه، أما إذا لم يكن الفاعل بعد صدور السلوك عنه، في استطاعته الحيلولة دون تحقق النتيجة، فلا تقوم المسئولية الجنائية عن جريمة عمدية، لمجرد تغيير نية الفاعل في وقت لاحق على صدور السلوك. فالنية المجردة لا تكفي لقيام المسئولية الجنائية( ).
وترتيباً على ذلك تقوم المسئولية الجنائية عن جريمة البلطجة؛ في حق: الممثل الذي يتدرب بصوت مرتفع –أثناء وجوده في غرفة بفندق- على دور تمثيلي ينطوي على تهديده لآخر باستخدام القوة والعنف معه أو مع زوجه، إذا لم يدفع له مبلغا من المال، وتصادف أن ساكن الغرفة المجاورة تنطبق عليه الأوصاف التي ذكرها الممثل حال تدريبه على دور تمثيلي، وتنبه الممثل لذلك، غير أنه اتضح له أن جاره بالفندق غرمائه فامتنع الممثل –رغم ذلك- عن إفهامه حقيقة المر، رغبة منه في فرض السطوة على غريمه. ويتحقق ذلك بالفعل.
فالسلوك المكون لجريمة البلطجة –هنا- ليس هو الفعل الإيجابي المتمثل في أدائه التدريب على دوره التمثيلي، بل امتناعه عن لفت نظر جاره بالفندق لحقيقة الأمر، وهو امتناع مخالف لالتزام ناشيء عن فعله السابق، فهو بذلك قد تسبب في فرضه السطوة على المجني عليه بالامتناع. فتقوم المسئولية الجنائية –هنا- لتوفر قصد جنائي للمثل معاصراً للسلوك.
والأمر يختلف لو كان التهديد الذي انطوى عليه الدور التمثيلي للمثل المذكور، استهدف حمل –من وجه إليه التهديد- على التبرع بمبلغ محدد من المال لجهة معينة، فإن اتضح أن الممثل المذكور تغيرت نيته، حينما علم بأن جاره بالفندق اعتقد أن التهديد حقيقي وموجه إليه، ومن ثم ذهب للجهة المذكورة للتبرع إليها فعلاً، فإن تغيير نية الممثل لا يكفي لقيام المسئولية الجنائية، لأنه لم يكن باستطاعته منع الضرر الذي لحق الجار المذكور. تأسيساً على أن نية الممثل وتوافر القصد بعد الفعل ليس سوى نية مجردة، لا تكفي للمسئولية الجنائية.
41- إثبات القصد:
سبق الإلماح إلى أن القصد الجنائي في جريمة البلطجة يتميز بنية خاصة هي (نية ترويع المجني عليه أو تخويفه أو التأثير في إرادته)( ). وهو أمر يستخلصه قاضي الموضوع من مختلف وقائع الدعوى المعروضة عليه، وقد يدقق الأمر في بعض الصور، ولكنه يهتدي إليه بما يطمئن إليه ضميره. بما تكشف عنه الظروف المحيطة بالدعوى والأمارات والمظاهر الخارجية التي يأتيها الجاني وتنم عما يضمره في نفسه.
ومن هذه المظاهر والمارات الخارجية: الظروف التي صاحبت السلوك الصادر من المتهم، والعلاقة التي تجمع بين المتهم والمجني عليه، وهل هي علاقة صداقة أم علاقة عداوة؟. وعبارات التهديد المدعى صدورها من المتهم. كما أن مكان وزمان صدور السلوك المنسوب للمتهم، يستشف منهما مدى وجود قصد جنائي من عدمه. فمن يهدد موظف عام في مكتبه أثناء قيامه بأعمال وظيفته بأن يتخذ إجراءً معيناً، على خلاف ما تقتضيه اللوائح والقوانين، لا يقبل منه الاحتجاج بأنه لم يقصد ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة.
وغني عن الإيضاح أنه يتعين أن يعني حكم الإدانة باستظهار القصد الجنائي في جريمة البلطجة والتدليل على توافره بأدلة كافية سائغة، على الأقل إذا كانت وقائع الدعوى تتضمن ما قد يرشح للشك في توافره، و إلا كان الحكم مشوباً بالقصور. 

المطلب الثاني
عقوبة جريمة البلطجة البسيطة
42- بيانها.
43- أولاً: الحبس.
44- ثانياً: مراقبة البوليس.
42- بيانها:
تنص المادة 375 مكرراً عقوبات على معاقبة مرتكب جريمة البلطجة في صورته البسيطة بعقوبة أصلية هي: عقوبة أصلية تتمثل في الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة. وبعقوبة تبعية هي وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه. ولا يعاقب على الشروع في هذه الجريمة لأنها من قبيل الجنح التي لا يعاقب على الشروع فيها إلا بموجب نص صريح، ولا وجود لمثل هذا النص.
43- أولاً: الحبس:
حسناً ما فعل المشرع حينما جعل الحد الأدنى لعقوبة الحبس سنة. حيث تفادى بذلك الهجوم العنيف الذي يوجهه الفكر القانوني السائد للعقوبات قصيرة المدة التي تساهم في تعميق الإجرام لدى من توقع عليه عقوبة الحبس قصيرة المدة، حيث يدخل السجن وهو يتهجى الحروف الأولى لطريق الإجرام ويخرج منه وهو حاصل على أعلى الشهادات في عالم الجريمة.
44- ثانياً: مراقبة البوليس:
مراقبة البوليس Surveillance de la police جزاء بمقتضاه يوضع المحكوم عليه تحت سيطرة البوليس، وتتقيد حريته بقيود معينة تحددها القوانين الخاصة بالمراقبة( ).
وتستهدف المراقبة وضع المحكوم عليه تحت سيطرة البوليس ليلاً نهاراً حتى يمكن ملاحظته والحيلولة بينه وبين اقتراف سلوك إجرامي ما. فالمراقبة من التدابير الاحترازية(measure de sûreté) بيد أن المشرع يحتسبها من بين العقوبات( ) نظراً لأنه لا يعرف التدابير الاحترازية كنظام قانوني مستقل( ).
وللمراقبة ثلاث صور جرى العمل على تطبيقها أو إدماجها ببعضها.
وهذه الصور هي:
1-	نظام يحظر على المراقب دخول أماكن معينة.
2-	نظام يحدد الأماكن التي يجوز للمراقب أن ينتقل بينها، ولا يبارحها بدون إذن.
3-	نظام يترك للمراقب حرية اختيار المكان الذي يقيم فيه وحرية تغييره بعد استيفاء شروط معينة، فرضت على المراقب حتى يتمكن البوليس من تعقبه وملاحظته.
وطبقاً لنص المادة375 مكرراً عقوبات يتعين أن يقضي في جميع الأحوال بوضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه. وترتيباً على ذلك يمكننا القول بأن مراقبة البوليس –هنا- هي عقوبة تبعية بالنسبة لجرائم البلطجة.
ولذا نرى أن النص 0على ضرورة أن يقضي بها) بحاجة إلى إعادة نظر. إذ أن العقوبة التبعية ليست بحاجة إلى حكم قضائي. وعليه فإننا نهيب بالمشرع المصري أن يعدل صياغة هذا النص، لتكون على النحو التالي: (ويخضع المحكوم عليه لمراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه).
وإلى أن يعدل المشرع المصري هذا النص لا مفر من أن يضمن القاضي حكمه لعقوبة مراقبة البوليس. أما إذا أغفل القاضي ذلك، فإننا نرى ضرورة تطبيق المادة 193 عن قانون المرافعات التي تقرر أنه: 
(إذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية جاز لصاحب الشأن أن يعلن خصمه بصحيفة للحضور أمامها لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه).
وعليه ينبغي على النيابة العامة أن ترجع إلى المحكمة وتعلن المتهم بالحضور أمامها وتطلب فيها إكمال حكمها بالفصل فيما أغفله، تأسيساً على أنها لم تستنفد بعد سلطتها في الدعوى. ولا يصح التجاء النيابة العامة إلى المحكمة الاستئنافية لإكمال هذا النقص، لأن هذه المحكمة لا تباشر اختصاصها، إلا فيما فصلت فيه محكمة الدرجة الأولى و استنفدت في شأنه سلطتها( )،( ).

الفصل الثاني
جرائم البلطجة المشددة
45- تحديد الظروف المشددة. 
46- تصنيف أسباب التشديد.
47- تقسيم.
45- تحديد الظروف المشددة:
نص المشرع على أسباب تشدد عقاب البلطجة. وهذه الأسباب ترد إلى الأنواع التالية:
أولاً: التشديد الذي يتعلق بماديات الجريمة، وتشمل: تعدد الجناة، واصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر، واستعمال آلات أو مواد معينة. (الفقرة الثانية م375 مكرراً عقوبات).
ثانياً: التشديد الذي يرجع إلى صفة المجني عليه (الفقرة الثالثة م375 مكرراً عقوبات).
ثالثاً: التشديد الذي يرجع بارتباط البلطجة بجريمة الإيذاء البسيط. أو المقترن بسبق إصرار أو ترصد (الفقرة الثانية من المادة 375 مكرر (أ)ع).
رابعاً: ارتباط البلطجة أو اقترانها بجناية قتل عمد. (الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 375 مكرر (أ)ع).
خامساً: التشديد الذي يتصل بالارتباط السببي بين البلطجة وجنحة أو جناية أخرى. (الفقرة الأولى من المادة 375 مكرر (أ)ع).
وكافة أسباب التشديد تفترض ابتداء توافر أركان جريمة البلطجة في صورتها المشددة، فالأمر يتعلق بجرائم بلطجة مصحوبة بظروف مشددة من شأنها تغيير وصف الجريمة. وجميع أسباب التشديد وجوبية. إذ يتعين على القاضي استبعاد العقوبة المقررة للبلطجة في صورتها البسيطة، طالما توفرت الظروف المشددة، إلا إذا ارتأى تطبيق الظروف القضائية المخففة. وأسباب التشديد المقررة في المادة 375 مكرر (أ) عقوبات تدفع بالعقوبة إلى دائرة العقوبات المقررة للجنايات، باستئناف ما إذا كانت الجريمة المرتكبة جنحة وقعت بناء على ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة المنصوص عليها في المادة 375 مكرر عقوبات، إذ اكتفى المشرع بمضاعفة كل من الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجنحة المذكورة. أما أسباب التشديد المقررة في المادة 375 مكرر عقوبات فهي تؤدي إلى تغليظ عقوبة البلطجة البسيطة، دون أن تدفع بالجريمة إلى دائرة الجنايات، إذ أبقت على الحبس، وإن وصلت به إلى خمس سنين.
46- تصنيف أسباب التشديد:
وتنشطر أسباب التشديد إلى شطرين: أسباب مادية أو عينية وأخرى شخصية. والأولى: تسري على كل المساهمين في جريمة البلطجة. والثانية: لها طابع شخص فلا يتأثر من المساهمين سوى من ثبت توافرها لديه. والأسباب الشخصية تنحصر في ظروف سبق الإصرار، وما خلا ذلك من أسباب نصت عليها المادتان: 375مكرراً، 375مكرراً (أ) فهي أسباباً مادية.
47- تقسيم:
و أياً كان الأمر فإن كافة ما نصت عليه المادة375 مكرر من ظروف مشددة لا تخرج جريمة البلطجة من زمرة الجنح، في حين أن معظم الظروف المشددة التي نصت عليها المادة 375 مكرراً (أ) تدفع بجريمة البلطجة إلى دائرة الجنايات. وعليه سينشطر هذا الفصل إلى مبحثين:
الأول: في جنح البلطجة المشددة طبقاً للمادة 375 مكرراً.
والثاني: في جنايات البلطجة والجنح المشددة طبقاً للمادة 375 مكرر (أ).
المبحث الأول
جنح البلطجة المشددة
(طبقاً للمادة 375 مكرراً عقوبات)
48- إجمال.
48- إجمال: 
 تنشطر هذه الظروف إلى ظروف تتعلق بالجاني والمجني عليه (تعدد الجناة، وكون المجني عليه أنثى أو إنسان لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة). وظروف تنصرف إلى كيفية ارتكاب الجريمة (اصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر، واستعمال آلات أو مواد معينة).
وسنعرض ذلك في مطلبين:
الأول: في الظروف المتعلقة بالجاني والمجني عليه.
والثاني: في الظروف المتصلة بكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة.
المطلب الأول
الظروف المتعلقة بالجاني والمجني عليه
48- تقسيم.
48- تقسيم:
تجمل هذه الظروف في: تعدد الجناة، وكون المجني عليه أنثى أو إنسان لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة. وسنعالج ذلك في الفرعين التاليين:
الفرع الأول
الظروف المتعلقة بالجاني
(تعدد الجناة)
49- علة التشديد.
50- مدلول التعدد.
50م- تطبيقات قضائية.
49- علة التشديد:
عبر المشرع عن البلطجة المقترنة بهذا الظرف المشدد بقوله (إذا وقع الفعل أو التهديد من شخصين فأكثر). ولا تخفى حكمة التشديد هنا، إذ أن إدراك المجني عليه –بالرؤية أو بالسمع أو بغيرهما- أن أشخاصاً عديدين يساهمون في ترويعه أو تخويفه أو التأثير في إرادته، يضعف من مقاومته، مما يساهم في تحقيق نتيجة –أو أكثر- من نتائج جريمة البلطجة، وربما تتحقق بشكل أخطر مما لو كان الجاني شخصاً واحداً فقط. زد على ذلك أن التعدد ينم عن خطورة الجريمة ومرتكبها، إذ يبث الجرأة في نفس الجناة، كما ينبئ عن اتفاق بين الجناة وقصد مسبق.
50- مدلول التعدد:
لا يختلف مدلول ظرف التعدد –هنا- عن مدلوله في جريمة السرقة. إذ استخدم –أو استعار؛ إن صح التعبير- المشرع هنا نفس التعبير الوارد في جريمة السرقة. حيث اعتبر وقوع الفعل أو التهديد (من شخصين أو أكثر)( )،( )، يتحقق معه ظرف التعدد.
وترتيباً على ذلك يكفي للقول بوجود هذا الظرف أن يتوفر الحد الأدنى للتعدد. فيكفي للتشديد كون الفاعل –في جريمة البلطجة- اثنين فحسب. ولا يكفي للقول بتوفر التعدد المقصود أن يرتكب أكثر من شخص جريمة البلطجة في لحظة زمنية واحدة، بمحض الصدفة أو بفعل تداعي الخواطر( )، حتى ولو كان ذلك ضد مجني عليه واحد. كما يحدث –على سبيل المثال- عندما يقدم مجموعة من الطلبة على ارتكاب جريمة بلطجة ضد مراقب لجنة امتحان ما، ولم يكن بينهم ثمة اتفاق مسبق على ذلك، بل كان يعمل فيها كل جانٍ لحساب نفسه.
ويثير مدلول التعدد التساؤل عما إذا كان يلزم أن يكون الشخصان (فاعلين) للبلطجة في المعنى الذي حددته المادة 39 من قانون العقوبات، أم أن هذا الظرف يتحقق لو كان أحدهما (فاعلاً) والآخر (شريكاً).
والرأي عندنا: أن التعود المقصود لا يتحقق إلا إذا كان الشخصان (فاعلين) لأن العلة التي تقف وراء التشديد تنبع  من: كون التعدد يسهل تنفيذ جريمة البلطجة إذ كل فاعل يستمد من زميله جرأة على مواصلة مشروعهما الإجرامي لإحساسه بأن زميله يشد أزره. ناهيك عن أن إدراك المجني عليه بتعدد الجناة يضعف من قدرته على المقاومة. وهذه العلة تحقق باشتراط تعدد الفاعلين( ).
وطبقاً لقضاء محكمة النقض ينطبق تعريف الفاعل –الذي أوردته المادة 39/2 عقوبات- على كل من عهد إليه في خطة الجريمة بدور رئيسي يتطلب ظهوره على مسرح الجريمة( ). وتطبيقاً لذلك يتحقق التشديد إذا ساهم مع الفاعل في جريمة البلطجة شخص كان دوره ينحصر في مراقبة الطريق( )، أو تلهية رجل الأمن المتواجد على مقربة من مسرح الجريمة( )، أو حراسة الفاعل أثناء قيامه بالسلوك الإجرامي( ). ولا يشترط لتطبيق التشديد –محل الدراسة- الحكم على شخصين- أو أكثر- لاقترافهما جريمة البلطجة، وإنما يكفي ثبوت وقوع الجريمة من شخصين أو أكثر، حتى ولو لم يحكم سوى على شخص واحد هؤلاء، ولو كان من اشترك معه ما زال غير معلوم( )، أو تعذرت إدانته لسبب موضوعي أو إجرائي( ).

50م- تطبيقات قضائية:
ومن تطبيقات القضاء بصدد تحديد مدلول التعدد في جريمة السرقة –وهو ما يساهم في تحديد مدلول التعدد في الظرف محل الدراسة، على النحو المتقدم –ما يلي: 
- يكفي لتوفر ظرف تعدد الجناة المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الخامسة من المادة317 من قانون العقوبات وقوع السرقة من شخصين فأكثر. (7/5/1978 أحكام النقض س29 ق88 ص474).
- لا يشترط القانون لتطبيق الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 274ع الحكم على شخصين أو أكثر لارتكاب جريمة السرقة، بل يكفي مجرد وقوع الجريمة من شخصين أو أكثر ولو لم يعرف إلا أحدهم. وعلى ذلك فبراءة أحد المتهمين لا تمنع من تطبيق هذه الفقرة على المتهم الثاني ما دام قد ثبت في الحكم مساعدة آخرين له في ارتكاب السرقة. (29/11/1928 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج1 ق30 ص56).
- إن ما ورد في المادة 296 عقوبات من قوله (اشتراك عدة أشخاص) يفهم منه صراحة قصد القانون أن يكون فعل السرقة حاصلاً عن العدد المعروف لغة بالجمع، أي الذي يبتدئ من ثلاثة فما فوق، وقد خرج المثنى بذلك لأن له تعبيراً آخر كشخصين مثلاً. أما كون اللغة الفرنسية المأخوذ من قانون أهلها القانون المصري لا يوجد فيها صيغة للمثنى، وأن كلمة عدة فيها تعني اثنين فصاعداً، وأن شراح القانون الفرنساوي يروي أن وقوع السلب من شخصين اثنين كافٍ لجعل الواقعة جنحة تنطبق على المادة 388 من قانونهم المقابلة للمادة 296 من قانوننا فكل ذلك مما لا يعتد به ما دام النص صريحاً عندنا. (جنح سوهاج 7/3/1899 –الحقوق س4 ق45 ص101).

الفرع الثاني
الظروف المتعلقة بالمجني عليه
51- إجمال.
52- الكهولة وهذا الظرف المشدد.
53- تقدير السن.
54- الدفع بجهل نوع المجني عليه أو سنه.
51- إجمال:
اعتد المشرع بالظروف المتعلقة بالمجني عليه وخصوصاً نوع المجني عليه وسنه فجعل ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة ضد أنثى أو ضد من لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة ظرفاً مشدداً، وادخر له عقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تتجاوز خمس سنين. ناهيك عن الوضع تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه.
ولا تخفى علة التشديد في حالة كون المجني عليه في جريمة البلطجة: أنثى. فالأنثى أقل قدرة على المقاومة مما هي عليه لدى الذكر( ). فضلاً عن أن مشاعرها أكثر رقة من الذكر، الأمر الذي يسهل معه ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة التي تستهدف إيذاء نفسية المجني عليه بالدرجة الأولى.
أما علة الاعتداد بسن المجني عليه كظرف للتشديد فتكمن في أن من لم يبلغ ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة، يكون سهل الاقتياد، فضلاً عن أنه لا يدرك –عادة- خطورة ما يقع عليه، وإذا أدرك خطورته لا يستطيع دفعه( ).
52- الكهولة وهذا الظرف المشدد:
ونحن من جانبنا نعتقد أن ذات العلة تتوفر بالنسبة للإنسان في مرحلة الكهولة. فالكهل كالصغير من حيث الضعف والوهن، مما يجعله عاجزاً عن دفع ما يتعرض له من عدوان( ).
علاوة على أن مرحلة الكهولة تتميز –غالباً- بالوحدة والعزلة، خصوصاً في المجتمعات التي تتعقد فيها العلاقات الاجتماعية، حيث يهجر الأبناء آبائهم تحت ضغط ظروف المعيشة( )، إضافة إلى أن الظروف الصحية للمسن تساهم –غالباً- في تحقيق نتائج جريمة البلطجة بسهولة ويسر، حيث أن نفسية المسن تكون –في الغالب الأعم- لديها قابلية للتأثير بالوعيد والتهديد واستعراض القوة وغيرها من صور السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة البلطجة. لذا نهيب بالمشروع المصري بإدخال ظرفاً مشدداً جديداً لجريمة البلطجة يتمثل في الاعتداد بمرحلة الكهولة للمجني عليه. ودرءاً لما قد يثار من خلاف فقهي أو قضائي حول تحديد بداية هذه المرحلة، نرى تحديدها بستين سنة ميلادية كاملة.
53- تقدير السن:
و أياً كان الأمر فإن المعول عليه في تقدير السن؛ طبقاً للسائد في قضاء محكمة النقض؛ هو السن الحقيقية التي تنطق بها شهادة الميلاد؛ وفي حالة غياب هذه الشهادة فالعبرة بالسن الذي تقتنع به المحكمة من تقدير فني( ).
54- الدفع بجهل نوع المجني عليه أو سنه:
ولكن هل يجوز للجاني أن يدفع بجهله بالسن الحقيقية للمجني عليه؟ أو بنوعه؟. وبمعنى آخر إذا كان المجني عليه أنثى ولكنها ترتدي ملابس الذكور، فاعتقد الجاني أنها ذكراً. فهل يقوم الظرف المشدد؟ وبالمثل إذا كان مظهر المجني ونموه الجسماني لا يوحي للجاني –أو لغيره- بأنه أقل من ثماني عشرة سنة؛ فهل يتحقق الظرف المشدد كذلك؟.
في اعتقادنا أنه يتعين الالتفات عن اشتراط علم الجاني بحقيقة نوع أو سن المجني عليه. لأن العلة من التشديد تتحقق حتى مع جهل الجاني بهذه الحقيقة، فالأنثى مهما كانت متشابهة بالرجال فهي أضعف –عادة- من الذكر، والحدث مهما كان جسمه ضخماً أو لا يوحي بحقيقة سنه، فإنه –غالباً- لا يدرك حقيقة الاعتداء عليه، وإن أدركه لا يقدر على دفعه. ولذا نؤيد تماماً قضاء محكمة النقض الذي يذهب إلى أنه:
(متى كان قد ثبت للمحكمة بالدليل الرسمي أن سن المجني عليها وقت وقوع الجريمة كانت أقل من ثماني عشرة سنة فإنه غير مجدٍ قول الطاعن أنه كان يجهل سن المجني عليه الحقيقية لما كانت عليه من ظروف وما يبدو عليها من مظهر، يدل على أنها جاوزت السن المقررة بالقانون للجريمة، ذلك بأن كل من يقدم على مقارفة فعل من الأفعال الشائنة ذاتها أو التي تؤثمها قواعد الآداب وحسن الأخلاق يجب عليه أن يتحرى بكل الوسائل الممكنة حقيقة جميع الظروف المحيطة قبل أن يقدم على فعلته فإذا هو أخل التقدير حق عليه العقاب ما لم يقم الدليل على أنه لم يكن في مقدوره بحال أن يعرف الحقيقة)( )،( ).

المطلب الثاني
الظروف المتصلة بكيفية ارتكاب الجريمة
55- إجمال.
55- إجمال:
سنتحدث أولاً: عن ظروف اصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر في (فرع أو) ثم عن ظروف حمل سلاح أو أداة أو مواد ضارة في (فرع ثانٍ).
الفرع الأول
ظروف اصطحاب حيوان يثير الذعر
56- الحيوان المقصود.
57- مدلول الاصطحاب.
الفصل في هذا الظرف ورقابة النقض عليه.
56- الحيوان المقصود:
كلمة حيوان بوجه عام تعني كل ذي روح ناطقاً كان أو غير ناطق( )، وعليه فهي تشمل الحيوانات بمعناها الدقيق (الثديية والزواحف والبرمائيات) وأيضاً الطيور والأسماك، ناهيك عن الإنسان باعتباره أرقى أنواع الكائنات الحية( ). كما تصنف الحيوانات إلى مستأنس ومتوحش وخطر وغير خطر. فالكلمة تنصرف إلى الدواب والبهائم بأنواعها من خيل وبغال وحمير وجمال ومواشٍ وحيوانات أليفة من كلاب وقطط وقرود والدواجن والطير والأسود والنمور والتماسيح....الخ.
غير أن الحيوان المقصود في الظرف المشدد يقتصر على:
الحيوانات التي تثير الذعر أي تبث الرعب سواء لمجرد رؤيته كالأسود والنور والتماسيح. وسواء لما يحدث منه نتيجة لتدريبه على إثارة الرعب في نفوس الآخرين كالقرود والكلاب المدربة( ). وعليه لا يتوفر الظرف المشدد لو اصطحب الجاني معه –أثناء ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة- (إنسان آلي) حتى ولو كان يثير الرعب في نفوس الآخرين بل لا يتحقق هذا الظرف لو اصطحب الجاني معه (حيوان آلي) كأسد مثلاً يتحرك الكترونياً حتى ولو أدى ذلك إلى إثارة الذعر بالفعل في نفس المجني عليه. وإن كان ذلك لا يمنع من توفر الظرف المشدد يتوفر معه الظرف المشدد المتعلق بحمل أداة كهربائية، إن توفرت مقوماته( ).
57- مدلول الاصطحاب:
يدل الاصطحاب في معناه اللغوي عن التلازم والمرافقة. ولا شبهة في أن الظرف المشدد يتحقق إذا اقترف الجاني جريمة البلطجة وهو يقود أو برفقة حيواناً يثير الذعر ولكن التساؤل إذا ذهب الجاني لمكان الجريمة بدون اصطحاب حيواناً، غير أن كلبه البوليسي –على سبيل المثال- لحق به لسبب أو لآخر، فهل يقوم الظرف المشدد؟
والرأي عندنا أنه يتعين التفرقة بين أمرين:
الأول: أن يأتي الكلب ليرافق الجاني بعد ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة. وهنا لا يتحقق الظرف المشدد.
والثاني: أن يحدث ذلك قبل أو أثناء ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة، فهنا يسأل الجاني عن الظرف المشدد طالما كان يتوقع حضور الكلب إلى مسرح الجريمة. ولا يجديه في دفع المسئولية عن ذلك أن يحتج بأنه بذل قصارى جهده في اتخاذ الاحتياطيات اللازمة لمنع حضور كلبه إلى مسرح الجريمة. في حين يصح لدفع مسئولية أن يثبت أن شخصاً آخر قام بتسهيل أو بمساعدة الكلب للحضور إلى مسرح الجريمة، وهنا يسأل –أو لا يسأل- هذا الشخص عما أتت يداه سواء باشتراكه في جريمة البلطجة أو ارتكابه جريمة أخرى، وذلك على ضوء توفر أركان هذه الجريمة أو تلك في حقه.
58- الفصل في هذا الظرف ورقابة النقض عليه:
وغني عن الإيضاح أن الفصل في مدى توفر أو تخلف اصطحاب حيوان مع الجاني حال ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة ومدى اعتبار هذا الحيوان يثير الذعر من عدمه، إنما هو فصل في مسألة موضوعية. فيخضع للتقدير النهائي لقاضي الموضوع دون مراقبة عليه في ذلك من محكمة النقض، طالما كانت الأسباب التي ارتكز عليها للقول بتوافر هذا الظرف المشدد تتفق عقلاً والنتيجة التي انتهى إليها.
الفرع الثاني
حمل سلاح أو أداة كهربائية أو مواد ضارة
59- علة التشديد.
60- أولاً: حمل السلاح.
61- ضوابط توفر ظرف حمل السلاح.
62- تطبيقات قضائية.
63- طبيعة هذا الظرف.
64- ثانياً: حمل أداة كهربائية.
65- ثالثاً: حمل مواد ضارة.
59- علة التشديد:
ولقد عبر المشرع عن هذا الظرف بقوله (أو بحمل سلاح أو آلة حادة أو عصا أو أي جسم صلب أو أداة كهربائية أو مادة حارقة أو كاوية أو غازية أو مخدرة أو منومة أو أية مادة أخرى ضارة). وعلة تشديد العقاب على جرائم البلطجة التي يحمل مرتكبوها سلاح أو أداة كهربائية أو مواد ضارة أنها تكون سهلة التنفيذ. فبمجرد رؤية المجني عليه للجاني يحمل شيء مما ذكر تسلبه القدرة على المقارنة. أو بالأقل تقلل من هذه القدرة. زد على ذلك أن الجاني الذي يتزود –حال ارتكابه جريمة البلطجة- بشيء مما ذكر يكون أكثر إجراماً ممن لا يتزود بها كما يساهم حمله لها في جعله أكثر قدرة على البطش بالمجني عليه، إذ قاوم إخفاقه. إضافة إلى أن مجرد حملها يعرض المجني عليه لخطر إيذائه أو غيره في جسمه.
و أياً كان الأمر الظرف المشدد يشمل حمل: سلاح أو أداة كهربائية أو مواد ضارة. وسنفصل ذلك فيما يلي:
60- أولاً: حمل السلاح:
استفاد المشرع من التحديد الفقهي والقضائي لمدلول السلاح، وتقسيمه إلى سلاح بطبيعته وسلاح بالتخصيص، إذ نص –صراحة- على كلمة (سلاح) قاصداً السلاح بطبيعته، ثم أضاف إليه مفردات السلاح بالتخصيص. وسنفصل ذلك فيما يلي:
(1) الأسلحة بطبيعتها(Armes par nature): هي الأدوات المعدة للاعتداء. كالمسدس والبندقية والسيف والعصا المزود بطرف حديدي، والسكين ذات الحدين والخنجر، والملاكم الحديدية، وغيرها مما هو معاقب على حمله أو إحرازه بموجب قوانين الأسلحة والذخائر.
(2) الأسلحة بالتخصيص أو بالاستعمال(Armes par usage qui en est fait): هي أدوات ليست معدة أصلاً للاعتداء، ولكن من الممكن استخدامها لهذا الغرض. ولقد حرص المشرع على ذلك أمثلة لهذه الأسلحة بقوله: (آلة حادة أو عصا). ثم أردف –أخذاً بالأحوط- قائلاً: (وأي جسم صلب). وعليه فإنه يدخل تحت هذه الأسلحة –بخصوص جريمة البلطجة- الفأس والمطرقة والبلطة والمنجل والمقص، وبوجه عام الأدوات التي تستخدم في شئون الحياة كأعمال الزراعة أو الصناعة.
61- ضوابط توفر ظرف حمل السلاح: يفرق الفقه –في مجموعه- بين الأسلحة بطبيعتها والأسلحة بالاستعمال بخصوص جريمة السرقة ويعتبر الظرف المشدد متوفر بالنسبة للأول بمجرد حملها في حين يتطلب لتوفر هذا الظرف بالنسبة للثانية أن يثبت أن حملها كان مقصود به الاعتداء بها، حتى ولو لم يحدث هذا الاعتداء فعلاً أو التهديد به( ). ولقد شايعت محكمة النقض هذه التفرقة( ).
غير أن هذه التفرقة لا يجوز –في نظرنا- اعتمادها بصدد جريمة البلطجة، تأسيساً على أن الحكمة من تجريم ظاهرة البلطجة تتنافى مع هذه التفرقة. فهذا التجريم يدخل تحت إطار التجريم التهديدي. أي الذي يمنع حصول الضرر الفعلي بالمصالح المشمولة بالحماية الجنائية. فبمقتضى هذا التجريم تدخل طائفة من السلوك تمثل تهديداً لهذه المصالح بهدف توجيه سلوكيات المجتمع نحو تفادي هذه الطائفة، حتى لا يحصل مساس محتمل أو فعلي للمصالح محل الحماية الجنائية. فالتجريم والعقاب هنا يستهدفان –بالدرجة الأولى- تهديد الكافة، حتى لا يقعوا تحت سيف القانون الجنائي. الذي يدخر لمن تسول له نفسه تهديد المصالح المشمولة بالحماية الجنائية –بموجب القانون رقم6 لسنة1998 المعدل لقانون العقوبات- بخطر الاعتداء: عقوبة أدناها سنة حبس، و أقصاها خمس سنين. (م375 مكرر عقوبات).
وعليه فإن هذا الهدف التهديدي يدفعنا إلى القول بأن مجرد وجود الأسلحة بنوعيها –أي بطبيعتها آو بالاستعمال- يكفي لتوفر الظرف المشدد، لأن من شان إقدام الجاني على سلوكه الإجرامي وهو يحمل هذه الأسلحة أمر يساهم في حصول النتائج الخطرة التي يجرمها المشرع بموجب نص المادة375 مكرراً عقوبات وهذه النتائج هي: (إلقاء الرعب في نفس المجني عليه أو تكدير أمنه أو سكينته أو طمأنينته أو تعريض حياته أو سلامته للخطر أو المساس بحريته الشخصية أو شرفه باعتباره أو سلامة إرادته).
أما النتائج الضارة –لجريمة البلطجة- التي تتمثل في: إلحاق الضرر بشيء من ممتلكات المجني عليه أو مصالحه، فإن حمل الجاني للسلاح بالاستعمال قد يكون أجدى نفعاً من السلاح في هذا الشأن. فمن يستهدف تحطيم سيارة غريمه يجديه حمل فأس أو مطرقة أكثر من حمل مسدس أو بندقية. ولذا فإننا نرى أن السلاح بالاستعمال يستوي مع السلاح بطبيعته في أن مجرد حمل الجاني لأي منهما يتحقق الظرف المشدد ويستوي أن يكون حمل السلاح –بنوعيه، أو بطبيعته أو بالاستعمال- ظاهراً أو مخبأ. ففي الحالتين تتوفر علة التشديد( ).
ولقد قضي –بصدد جريمة السرقة- بأن حمل اللص سلاحاً نارياً يعتبر ظرفاً مشدداً للسرقة، ولو كان هذا السلاح غير معبأ ولو لم يكن مع المتهم رصاصاً لحشوه( ). وإن هذا الظرف يتحقق بمجرد حمل السلاح –بطبيعته- ولو كان الجاني لم يقصد من حمله الاستعانة به واستخدامه في الجريمة، وذلك لما يلقيه مجرد حمله من رعب في نفس المجني عليه. وهذه العلة تتوافر حتى لو كان السلاح غير صالح للاستعمال( )، ولو كان حمل السلاح راجعاً إلى سبب بريء لا اتصال له بالجريمة، كأن يكون مما يحمله المتهم عادة أو مصادفة، أو بحكم مهنته كما لو كان جندياً أو خفيراً نظامياً أو خصوصياً( ).
ونحن نرى أن هذه الضوابط للسلاح بطبيعته تنطبق –من باب أولى- على جريمة البلطجة كما تنطبق أيضاً على السلاح بالاستعمال. لأن جريمة البلطجة تدخل في إطار التجريم التهديدي الذي يستهدف تفريغ المجتمع من دواعي العنف والبلطجة، ولا يتحقق هذا الهدف إلا إذا اعتبرنا مجرد حمل السلاح بطبيعته يحقق الظرف المشدد لجريمة البلطجة بغض النظر عن ظروف صلاحيته للاستعمال أو نية الجاني في استخدامه ولما كان حمل السلاح من الظروف الطبيعية في الجريمة، فهو على كافة المساهمين فيها، حتى ولو لم يتفقوا عليه أو لم يعلموا بوجوده( ).
ولكن إذا ثبت –على سبيل المثال- أن زوجة وضعت مسدس زوجها دون علمه في جيب معطفه الذي ارتداه أثناء ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة، فهل يتوفر الظرف المشدد؟
نعتقد أنه يتعين التفرقة بين فرضين:
الفرض الأول: أن يتنبه الزوج قبل –أو أثناء- ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة لوجود هذا السلاح، ومع ذلك يقدم على ارتكاب هذه الجريمة فهنا يسال الزوج عن الظرف المشدد ويسري فيه معه بقية المساهمين.
الفرض الثاني: أن يظل السلاح مجهولاًَ بالنسبة للزوج –وغيره من المساهمين- حتى تمام جريمة البلطجة فهنا لا يتوفر الظرف المشدد في حقه ولا في حق بقية المساهمين( ).
وغني عن الإيضاح أنه ليسمن الضروري لتشديد العقاب في جريمة البلطجة أن يضبط السلاح فعلاً، وإنما يكفي أن يثبت للمحكمة أن الجاني كان يحمل سلاحاً وقت اقتراف الجريمة، حتى ولو أخفاه بعد ذلك أو أنكره( ).
62- تطبيقات قضائية:
ومن أحكام القضاء بصدد القواعد التي تطبق على: حمل السلاح كظرف مشدد في جريمة السرقة، ما يلي:
- إن العبرة في اعتبار حمل السلاح ظرفاً مشدداً في حكم المادة316 من قانون العقوبات ليست بمخالفة حمله لقانون الأسلحة والذخائر، وإنما تكون بطبيعة هذا السلاح وهل هو في الأصل معد للاعتداء على النفس وعندئذٍ لا يفسر حمله إلا بأنه لاستخدامه في هذا الغرض، أو أنه من الأدوات التي تعتبر عرضاً من الأسلحة التي تحدث الفتك وإن لم تكن معدة له بحسب الأصل –كالسكين أو المطواة- فلا يتحقق الظرف المشدد بحملها إلا إذا استظهرت المحكمة في حدود سلطتها التقديرية أن حملها كان لمناسبة السرقة. [15/3/1979 أحكام النقض س30 ص346، 8/5/1972 س23 ق152 ص67، 2/5/1960 س11 ق80 ص402].
- لما كان الحكم قد أثبت أن الطاعن اقترف جريمته مع آخرين حالة كون أحدهم يحمل سلاحاً، وكان حمل السلاح في السرقة مثل ظرف الإكراه هما من الظروف المادية العينية المتصلة بالفعل الإجرامي ويسري حكمها على كل من قارف الجريمة أو أسهم فيها فاعلاً كان أو شريكاً ولو لم يعلم بهذين الظرفين ولو كان وقوعها من بعضهم دون الباقين، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من قولة القصور في بيان أركان الجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها لا يكون له محل. [12/1/1975 أحكام النقض س26 ق8 ص31].
- استقر قضاء محكمة النقض على أن جناية السرقة المعاقب عليها بالمادة316 من قانون العقوبات تتحقق قانوناً بالنسبة إلى ظرف حمل السلاح، وسواء كان الجاني يحمل السلاح عرضاً بحكم وظيفته أو عمداً بقصد السرقة. [14/11/1966 أحكام النقض س17 ق207 ص1089].
- حمل السلاح في السرقة ظرف مادي متصل بالفعل الإجرامي يسري حكمه على كل من قارف الجريمة فاعلاً أو شريكاً ولو لم يعلم به [7/6/1965 أحكام النقض س16 ق111 ص556، 2/5/1960 س11 ق80 ص402، 8/5/1972 س23 ق152 ص672].
- العلة التي من أجلها غلظ الشارع العقاب على السرقة إذا كان مرتكبها يحمل سلاحاً بطبيعته إنما هي مجرد حمل مثل هذا السلاح ولو كان الجاني لم يقصد من حمله الاستعانة به واستخدامه في الجريمة وذلك لما يلقيه مجرد حمله من رعب في نفس المجني عليه وهذه العلة تتوافر ولو كان السلاح فاسداً أو غير صالح للاستعمال [8/2/1960 أحكام النقض س11 ق31 ص153].
- إن ما قرره الحكم من اعتبار السكين التي ضبطت مع أحد المتهمين وقت السرقة الحاصلة ليلاً سلاحاً يتوافر بحمله الظرف المشدد في جناية السرقة إذا لم يكن لحمله مبرر من الضرورة أو الحرفة وكان مقصوداً به تسهيل جريمة السرقة تأويل صحيح في القانون [20/10/1958 أحكام النقض س9 ق201 ص821].
- إن المادة316 من قانون العقوبات هي كغيرها من المواد الواردة في باب السرقة جعلت من حمل السلاح مطلقاً ظرفاً مشدداً دون تحديد لنوعه أو وصفه، وعلى هذا التفسير جرى قضاء محكمة النقض واستقر. فإذا كان الثابت من الحكم أن المتهم وزميله ارتكبا السرقة ليلاً، وكان أولهما يحمل السكين في يده فإن ذلك يتوافر به جميع العناصر القانونية لجناية السرقة المعاقب عليها بالمادة316 من قانون العقوبات [20/10/1958 أحكام النقض س9 ق201 ص821].
- إذا كان المتهمون قد شرعوا أثناء الليل في اختلاس محصول القطن المملوك لأحدهم والمحجوز لصالح آخر حالة كون أحدهم يحمل سلاحاً فإن فعلتهم تكون جناية معاقباً عليها بالمواد45 و46 و316 و323 من قانون العقوبات ولا يصح العقاب عليها على أساس أنها جنحة [18/10/1948 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج7 ق666 ص633].
- يكفي في القانون لمعاقبة المتهمين في جناية السرقة بحمل سلاح أن يكون حامل السلاح قد باشر عملاً من الأعمال التي اتفق هو و زملاؤه على تنفيذ السرقة بها، ولا يشترط أن يكون قد باشر تلك الأعمال جميعاً، فإذا كان هو قد وقف لهم على مقربة من مكان الحادث يحرسهم حتى يتمكنوا من نقل المسروق فإنه يكون في هذه الحالة فاعلاً معهم في السرقة على أساس أن العمل الذي قام به هو من الأعمال التي اتفقوا بها على إتمام السرقة [19/1/1948 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج7 ق509 ص464، 11/12/1944 ج6 ق424 ص562].
- إن مجرد حمل السلاح ظاهراً أو مخبأ وقت السرقة يعد بمقتضى القانون ظرفاً مشدداً للجريمة ولو كان المتهم من واجبه أو من حقه أن يحمل السلاح لأي سبب من الأسباب أو غرض من الأغراض المشروعة الجائزة، أي ولو كان لم يقصد من حمله الاستعانة به واستخدامه في الجريمة [24/3/1947 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج7 ق339 ص327].
- إن جناية السرقة المعاقب عليها بالمادة316 عقوبات تتحقق قانوناً بالنسبة إلى ظرف حمل السلاح كلما كان أحد المتهمين حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً كان أو مخبأ، ولا يهم أن يكون حمل السلاح راجعاً إلى سبب بريء لا اتصال له بالجريمة العمل الرسمي الذي يتطلب حمل السلاح وقت القيام به، لأن العلة التي من أجلها غلظ الشارع العقاب على السرقة إذا كان مرتكبها وقت مقترفتها يحمل سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأ هي أن مجرد حمل السلاح من شأنه أن يشد أزر الجاني ويلقي الرعب في قلوب المجني عليهم إذا وقع بصرهم ولو مصادفة على السلاح وأن ييسر للجاني فضلاً عن السرقة التي قصد إلى سبيل الاعتداء به إذا ما أراد على كل من يهم بضبطه أو يعمل على الحيلولة بينه وبين تنفيذ مقصده مما لا يهم معه أن يكون السلاح ملحوظاً في حمله أثناء ارتكاب السرقة أو غير ملحوظ [26/3/1945 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج6 ق533 ص67].
- إنه لما كان القانون لم يرد فيه تعريف للسلاح الذي عد حمله ظرفاً مشدداً في السرقة، ولما كانت الأسلحة على نوعين، أسلحة بطبيعتها لأنها معدة من الأصل للفتك بالأنفس، كالبنادق والسيوف والحراب والملاكم الحديدية وغيرها مما هو معاقب على إحرازه واستعماله بمقتضى القانون رقم8 لسنة1917 وحملها لا يفسر إلا بأنه لاستخدامها في هذا الغرض. وأسلحة عرضية من شأنها الفتك أيضاً ولكنها ليست معدة له بل لأغراض بريئة فحملها لا يدل بذاته على استعمالها في غير ما هي معدة له كالسكاكين والسواطير المنزلية والبلط والفئوس- لما كان الأمر كذلك فإن مجرد حمل سلاح من النوع الآخر فلا يتحقق الظرف المشدد بحمله إلا إذا كان لمناسبة السرقة- الأمر الذي يستخلصه قاضي الموضوع من أي دليل أو قرينة في الدعوى، كاستعمال السلاح أو التهديد باستعماله أو عدم وجود ما يسوغ حمله في الظرف التي حملها فيها، فعندئذ تتحقق به العلة الداعية إلى تشديد العقاب ويحق عده سلاحاً بالمعنى الذي أراده القانون [نقض 29/3/1943 مجموعة القواعد القانونية- ج6 رقم149- ص217، 8/3/1943 رقم136 ص199].
- يكفي لتوافر ظرف حمل السلاح في جريمة السرقة أن يثبت للمحكمة من أي عنصر من عناصر الدعوى أن الجاني كان يحمل سلاحاً وقت ارتكابه الجريمة [16/3/19398 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج4 ق337 ص432].
- إن المادة273 عقوبات لم تشترط لاستحقاق العقاب علم رفقاء حامل السلاح بوجوده معه، لأن حمل السلاح في جريمة السرقة المذكورة هو من الظروف المشددة العينية، التي تقضي بتشديد العقوبة على باقي الفاعلين للجريمة ولو لم يعلموا بوجود السلاح مع رفيقهم، وليس من الظروف الشخصية التي لا يتعدى أثرها إلى غير صاحبها [14/5/1934 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج3 ق248 ص328].
- إن القانون إذ جعل حمل السلاح في المادة273 ظرفاً مشدداً للسرقة لم يفكر قط في صفة حامله إن كان من شانه حمل السلاح عادة أم لأي داعٍ آخر وكل ما أراده هو أن تقع السرقة والجاني حامل سلاحاً فمتى تحقق هذا الظرف تحققاً مادياً يقطع النظر إلى علله وأسبابه فقد استوفى القانون مراده وحقت كلمته [20/3/1931 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2 ق221 ص276].
- يكفي لتطبيق المادة273 عقوبات أن تذكر المحكمة بحكمها أن أحد المتهمين ضبط عقب ارتكاب السرقة قريب وهو حامل سلاحاً كما ضبط معه المتهم الثاني يحمل الأشياء المسروقة، إذ هما يعتبران في هذه الحالة أنهما ضبطا متلبسين بالجريمة بحسب المادة8 من قانون تحقيق الجنايات، وفي ضبطهما على هذا الوجه ما يسوغ للمحكمة أن تعتقد أن حمل هذا السلاح كان مقارناً لارتكاب السرقة [13/11/1930 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2 ق99 ص95].
- إن الرأي القائل بأن وجود قربينة غير معمرة مع أحد السارقين وعد وجود ذخيرة معه يخرجها من عداد الأسلحة التي ينص عليها القانون273 عقوبات خطأ لأن الغرض الذي يرمي إليه المشرع هو معاقبة السارق الذي يقصد إرهاب المجني عليهم بواسطة حمله سلاحاً ظاهراً وهذا الإرهاب يحدث أثره في نفس المجني عليهم ولو كان السلاح غير معمر، فضلاً عن أن القانون قد ذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك وقضى بتشديد العقوبة ولو كان السلاح مخبأ. وفضلاً عما تقدم فإن القربينة ولو كانت غير معمرة ولا يمكن استعمالها سلاحاً للهجوم ويمكن أنها تحدث القتل، ولذلك يمكن اعتبارها ضمن الأسلحة التي يقصدها القانون بالمادة273 عقوبات [30/1/1922 المجموعة الرسمية س23 ق85 ص134].
- يلزم في جريمة السرقة المنصوص عليها في المادة273ع أن يكون هناك ارتباط بين السرقة وحمل السلاح حتى يتوفر بذلك وجود الظرف المشدد، فإذا كان المتهم وقت ارتكاب الجريمة يحمل سلاحاً بمقتضى صناعته وجب على المحكمة أن تبحث عن درجة علاقة حمل السلاح بالسرقة فإذا لم يوجد ثمة ارتباط بينهما كانت جريمته جنحة فقط. ومحكمة الموضوع هي التي تفصل نهائياً في هذه النقطة [26/3/1910 المجموعة الرسمية س11 ص75].
- حمل السلاح يعتبر من الظروف المشددة في جريمة السرقة ولو كان بسبب وظيفة المتهم، ككونه غفيراً، لأن العبرة في ظرف حمل السلاح هي الإرهاب به وسهولة استعماله عند اللزوم [4/12/1909 المجموعة الرسمية س11 ص75. وانظر أيضاً: نقض 23/9/1916 المجموعة الرسمية س18 ق5 ص8].
63- ثانياً: حمل أداة كهربائية:
يقصد بالأداة الكهربائية كل آلة صغيرة تتم إدارتها –أي تسييرها واستخدامها- بواسطة الكهربائية والكهرباء– في علم الفيزيقا –هي عامل طبيعي تنشأ عنه –بوجه عام- ظواهر التجاذب والتنافر التي تحدث في حالات معينة كأثر للدلك أو التسخين أو التفاعل الكيماوي أو نتيجة لحركة نسبية بين المغناطيس ودائرة معينة موصلة( )،( ). ويتم التكهرب بالدلك عندما تنتقل الكترونات من جسم لآخر،فيصبح الأول موجب التكهرب، والثاني سالب التكهرب، بيد أن المواد ليست كلها موصلة للكهرباء، أي تسري الشحنات الكهربية خلالها، إذ يوجد بعض المواد لا تنقل الشحنات الكهربية، وهي التي يطلق عليها المواد العازلة( ).
وعليه إذا استخدم الجاني في جريمة بلطجة أداة مشحونة بقوة كهربائية، أو لها تأثير كهربائي، أو تدار بالكهرباء، حتى ولو لم يكن لها هذا التأثير، فإن الظرف المشدد يتوفر. ومن الأمثلة المتصورة للأداة الكهربائية أن يستخدم الجاني عصا مشحونة بالكهرباء، أو قلم معدني له تأثير كهربائي. ويخضع حمل الأداة الكهربائية لذات الضوابط التي يخضع لها حمل السلاح، والسابق عرضها. وعليه لا يشترط أن تكون الأداة الكهربائية ظاهرة أو مخبئة، صالحة للاستعمال أو لا، بل يتحقق الظرف المشدد حتى ولو كان لم يكن في نية الجاني استعمالها.
64- طبيعة هذا الظرف:
وهذا الظرف عيني، لذا فهو يسري على كافة المساهمين في الجريمة، شريطة أن يعلم الجاني بوجود هذه الأداة معه على النحو السابق بيان عند الحديث على ظرف حمل السلاح( ). ولا يشترط ضبط الأداة الكهربائية بالفعل مع الجاني، وإنما يكفي أن يثبت للمحكمة أنه كان يحمل هذه الأداة إبان ارتكابه جريمة البلطجة.
65- ثالثاً: حمل مواد ضارة:
ضرب المشرع أمثلة لهذه المواد بقوله: "تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين إذا وقع الفعل أو التهديد... بحمل... مادة حارقة أو كاوية أو غازية أو مخدرة أو منومة"، ثم أردف المشرع –أخذ بالأحوط- قائلاً: "أو أية مادة أخرى ضارة". والمادة -بوجه عام- كل جسم ذي امتداد ووزن ويشغل حيزاً( ). وتكون المادة حارقة إذا كانت تسبب هلاك الشيء بمعناه الواسع، أي بما يشمل الإنسان نفسه( ). وذلك مثل التيار الكهربائي والنار والمواد الكيماوية( ). ومن أمثلة المواد الحارقة التي استخدمت في بعض وقائع إجرامية تنطوي على بلطجة الزجاجات المملوءة بمواد قابلة للاشتعال.
أما المادة الكاوية فهي كل مادة تؤدي إلى حرق الجلد أو غيره. والقلويات هي مواد كاوية قوية، وتشمل الكالسيزيوم والبوتاسيوم والصوديوم والليثيوم وتسمى أكاسيد الباريوم والسترونشيوم والكالسيوم وأحيانا الماغنسيوم بالأرضيات القلوية لأنها تتعادل كالقلويات( ). ومن أشهر المواد الكاوية استخداماً في مجتمع الجريمة في مصر: (ماء النار) التي استشرى استخدامها في الكثير من الاعتداءات بغية تشويه وجه المجني عليه. أما المادة الغازية فهي كل مادة ليس بها شكل ثابت، ولا حجم ثابت، وتأخذ شكل وحجم الإناء (الحيز) الذي توضع فيه( )، ومن المواد المتصور استخدامها –على سبيل المثال- في جريمة البلطجة: غاز الخردل وهو عبارة عن مادة سامة يهاجم بخارها أنسجة الجهاز التنفسي المخاطية ويمزق نسيج الرئة ويقرح الجلد ويسبب التهابات الملتحمة، والغاز الطبيعي الذي يستعمل وقوداً( ).
وغاز الاستصباح الذي من خصائصه: القابلية للاشتعال، والغاز المسيل للدموع وهو يسبب العمى المؤقت لغزارة ما يسيله من الدموع. والغاز المضحك الذي ينتج عن استعماله –عادة- هستيريا الضحك( )،( ).
أما المادة المخدرة فهي كل مادة تسبب في الإنسان والحيوان فقدان الوعي بدرجات متفاوتة( ). أما المادة المنومة فهي كل مادة تدفع إلى النوم وتجلبه.
وإذا كانت المواد المتقدمة قد ذكرها صراحة المشرع (م375 مكرراً) ، فإنها تعتبر مجرد أمثلة للمواد الضارة. وعليه فإن أي مادة يحملها الفاعل في جريمة البلطجة ويثبت أنها ضارة، تدخل تحت الظرف المشدد، محل الدراسة. ولا يسعفنا –هنا- مدلول المادة الضارة الذي يقصده المشرع في المادة265 عقوبات. لأن نطاق الحماية الجنائية في هذه المادة –وهي سلامة الجسم- يختلف عنه في جريمة البلطجة. التي تحمي كيان المجني عليه النفسي وأمواله. وعليه فإننا نعتبر المادة الضارة هي كل مادة تضر بالإنسان أو أمواله.
ويستوي أن تكون هذه المادة نباتية أو حيوانية أو معدنية، وسيان أن تكون صلبة أم سائلة أم غازية. وإذا كانت مواد الكون –حتى المواد السامة- نافعة، حسب استعمالها، لذا فإن ثبوت الصفة الضارة للمادة يتوقف على: ظروف وملابسات الواقعة محل البحث. ويخضع حمل المواد الضارة للضوابط التي حددناها لحمل السلاح فيما سبق، لذا نحيل إليها لعدم التكرار( ).
المبحث الثاني
جنايات البلطجة والجنح المشددة طبقاً للمادة375 مكرر (1) عقوبات
65- تقسيم.
65- تقسيم.
شدد المشرع العقاب على جريمة البلطجة ودفع بها إلى دائرة الجنايات إذا ارتبطت البلطجة بجنحة أو جناية بوجه عام، أو بجريمة الإيذاء، أو جريمة القتل العمد (مطلب ثانٍ). كما شدد عقوبات الجنح التي ترتبط بالبلطجة.
وعليه فإن هذا المبحث سينشطر إلى مطلبين:
الأول: في ارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجنحة أو جناية.
الثاني: في ارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجريمة إيذاء أو قتل عمد.
المطلب الأول
ارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجنحة أو جناية بوجه عام
66- تمهيد.
67- علة التشديد.
68- نطاق التشديد.
69- أثر توفر هذا الظرف، وتقسيم.
66- تمهيد:
عبر المشرع عن هذا الظرف بقوله: "يضاعف كل من الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للعقوبة لأية جنحة أخرى تقع بناء على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، ويرفع الحد الأقصى لعقوبتي السجن والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة إلى عشرين سنة لأية جناية أخرى تقع بناء على ارتكابها".
ويفترض هذا السبب للتشديد أن الجاني لم يقف عن حدود جريمة البلطجة، بل ارتكز على هذه الجريمة لينطلق إلى جريمة أخرى.
والعقوبة المشددة التي قررها الشارع في هذا النص تنطوي على: مروق من القواعد العامة لتعدد الجرائم والعقوبات. فقد جعل الشارع جريمة البلطجة والجريمة الأخرى وحدة قانونية غير قبالة للتجزئة بحيث لا يجوز أن توقع من أجلها سوى عقوبة واحدة.
67- علة التشديد:
تكمن علة التشديد –في نظرنا- في: أن الجاني اتخذ البلطجة ركيزة لارتكاب جرائم أخرى، فهو يكشف عن شخصية خطيرة، لم تقع في منزلق الجريمة بمحض الصدفة، بل اتخذت من طريق الإجرام سبيلاً لغرض السطوة على الآخرين، أو للتكسب والاستيلاء على أموالهم، وبوجه عام لفرض قانون الغاب، حيث السيطرة للأقوى.
والأمثلة التي تتوفر فيها هذا التشديد كثيرة منها: أن يقوم باستعراض القوة أمام شخص، فيتدخل رجل شرطة لنهره عما يفعله، فيقوم الجاني بخطف سلاحه ويهرب. أو أن يهدد الجاني موظف عام والافتراء عليه بأنه مرتشي، فتذهب إليه زوجة المجني عليه لتحثه على التراجع عن تنفيذ تهديده، فيغتصبها.
68- نطاق التشديد:
يدل ظاهر النص –مقروءاً مع باقي فقرات المادة375 مكرراً- أن المشرع أراد أن يقصر التشديد على حالة ارتباط البلطجة بجنحة أو جناية. باستثناء جنايتين هما:
1- جناية الجرح أو الضرب أو إعطاء المواد الضارة المفضي إلى الموت المنصوص عليها في مادة246 عقوبات.
2- جناية القتل العمد المنصوص عليها في المادة 234ع.
69- أثر توقف هذا الظرف، وتقسيم:
يترتب على توفر هذا الظرف مضاعفة كل من الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجنحة التي تقع بناء على ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة. كما يرفع الحد الأقصى لعقوبتي السجن والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة لإلى عشرين سنة لأية جناية مرتبطة بجريمة البلطجة، في الحدود السابق بيانها.
ومن المناسب أن نعرض لشروط التشديد طبقاً لهذا الظرف في (فرع أول)، ثم لحكم تعدد الجناة بين جريمة البلطجة والجنحة أو الجناية طبقاً لهذا الظرف في (فرع ثانٍ).
الفرع الأول
شروط التشديد
70- إجمال.
71- الشرط الأول: ارتكاب جنحة أو جناية.
72- الشرط الثاني: توافر رابطة سببية مادية.
إجمال:
ولانطباق ظرف التشديد –محل الدراسة- يجب أن يتوفر شرطان: ارتكاب البلطجة بجنحة أو جناية خلاف جنائي المادة236، 243ع. وتوافر رابطة سببية مادية بين البلطجة والجنحة أو الجناية المشار إليهما.
71- الشرط الأول: ارتكاب جنحة أو جناية:
لا يتطلب القانون أن تكون الجنحة أو الجناية المرتبطة بجريمة بلطجة من نوع معين. فقد تكون جرائم المصلحة العامة، أو من جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال، أو جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص. كما يستوي أن تكون منصوصاً عليه في قانون العقوبات العام، أو في قانون عقوبات تكميلي كجرائم المخدرات، أو قانون عقوبات خاص كالجرائم الاقتصادية أو العسكرية. ولا يشترط أن تكون عمدية، بل يصح أن تكون غير عمدية، كمن يرتكب جريمة بلطجة استعراض قوة أمام شخص ثم يعود بسيارته مسرعاً فيقتل خطأ أحد المتجمهرين لمشاهدته. ويشترط –في نظرنا- أن تقع الجناية بالفعل، أو على الأقل –يحصل الشروع فيها. ففي الحالتين يمكن اعتبار البلطجة مرتبطة بجريمة، وبدون ذلك لا يتصور أن تشدد العقوبة على الشخص بسبب جريمة لم ينشأ لها وجود قانوني( ). والمثل يقال بالنسبة للجنحة: إذ ينبغي أن تكون وقعت بالفعل، أو حصل شروع فيها شريطة أن يكون معاقباً عليه.
كما يشترط أن تكون الجناية أو الجنحة المضافة إلى جريمة البلطجة مستوجبة العقاب. فإذا لم يكن معاقباً عليها لسبب من أسباب الإباحة أو لمانع من موانع المسئولية أو العقاب توافر بالنسبة لمرتكبها، فلا يعتبر ارتباطها بالبلطجة سبباً موجباً لتشديد عقوبتها. ومثال ذلك أن يقوم والد بارتكاب جريمة بلطجة لمساعدة ابنه على الفرار من وجه القضاء، فجريمة إخفاء الجناة لا يعاقب عليها طبقاً للفقرة الثالثة من المادة144ع متى وقعت من الأصول أو الفروع أو الأزواج، لذا لا يصح –هنا- إثارة الظرف المشدد لجريمة البلطجة( ).
والمثل يقال بالنسبة لمن يقترف جريمة البلطجة حتى يتمكن من خطف فتاة ثم يتزوج بمن خطفها زواجاً شرعياً، فزواج الخاطف بمن خطفها زواجاً شرعياً يعفيه من عقوبة الخطف طبقاً للمادة291 عقوبات لذا لا يصح إثارة الظرف المشدد لجريمة البلطجة هنا( ).
وقياساً على أسباب الإباحة وموانع العقاب، نعتقد أنه لا يصح إثارة هذا الظرف المشدد متى كانت الدعوى الجنائية في الجنحة المرتكبة بناء على جريمة بلطجة قد سقطت بالتقادم( ). والمثل يقال إذا كانت الجريمة المرتبطة معاقب عليها ولكنها مما يتوقف تحريك الدعوى العمومية من أجلها على تقديم شكوى من المجني عليه أو ممن يمثله. كما في الزنا والقذف والسب والسرقة من الأصول أو الفروع أو الأزواج، ففي هذه الأحوال يتوقف أخذ الفاعل بالظرف المشدد لجريمة البلطجة على: تقديم الشكوى، فإذا لم تقدم أو سقط حق المجني عليه فيها، بالوفاة قبل تقديمها أو بالتنازل عنها صراحة أو ضمناً فلا يجوز إدخال هذه الجريمة لدى المعاقبة على جريمة البلطجة( ).
وبمعنى آخر لا تصح معاقبة الفاعل عن الجريمة المرتبطة، لعدم بقاء الظرف المشدد قائماً وقت نظر الدعوى. فالظرف وجد حال ارتكاب جريمة البلطجة، والجريمة المرتكبة بناء عليها، غير أنه حال دون مؤاخذة الفاعل عن هذه الجريمة الأخيرة، عدم تقديم الشكوى أو سقوط حق المجني عليه فيها، مما نتج عنه زوال الظرف المشدد، وبقاء جريمة البلطجة –في صورتها البسيطة- متجردة من هذا الظرف. إضافة –لما تقدم- يتعين أن تكون الجناية أو الجنحة مستقلة عن جريمة البلطجة ومتميزة عنها.
72- الشرط الثاني: توافر رابطة سببية مادية:
رابطة السببية التي يتطلبها المشرع بين البلطجة والجريمة الأخرى ذات طبيعة مادية. فالمشرع لم يتطلب رابطة نفسية بين الجريمتين، وإنما تطلب رابطة (بنائية) أو (تركيبية)، بمعنى أن تحدث أولاً جريمة البلطجة، ثم تقع الجريمة الأخرى ارتكازاً عليها، وتعتبر وحدة المكان ووحدة الزمان بين الجريمتين مؤشراً قاطعاً، على وجود هذه الرابطة. فقد ترتكب جريمة البلطجة في مكان ما، ثم يقابل الفاعل في نفس المكان والزمان أحد غرمائه فيسرق منه سيارته بالإكراه.
هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن التباعد الزماني أو المكاني بين الجريمتين ليس مؤشراً على انتفاء الصلة المادية بين جريمة البلطجة والجناية أو الجنحة الأخرى. فيتوفر التشديد في حق من يتحدث تليفونياً لشخص موجود بفرنسا مهدداً إياه بالافتراء عليه أو على زوجته على النحو الذي تتطلبه جريمة البلطجة، واقتران ذلك باعتداء الفاعل على زوجة المجني عليه بالقذف والسب في مصر بعد المحادثة بشهر، بعد علمه بأن المجني عليه أبلغ السلطات المختصة.
وإذا توفرت الصلة المادية على النحو المتقدم، لا يعتد –بعد ذلك- بالصلة النفسية بين الجريمتين، فلا يشترط توفر باعث معين أو مقصد معين لدى البلطجي، عند ارتكابه جريمته الثانية، كما يستوي في توقيع العقوبة المشددة أن يكون المجني عليه في الجريمتين مختلفاً، أو يكون هو بنفسه في الجريمتين، كما يستوي –أيضاً- أن يقوم شخص واحد بارتكاب الجريمتين، أو شخصان يسأل كل منهما بوصفه شريكاً عن جريمة الآخر( ).
الفرع الثاني
الارتباط وتعدد الجناة
74- صور التعدد.
74- صور التعدد:
إذا ساهم عدد من الأشخاص بصفة فاعلين أصليين في ارتكاب جريمة بلطجة أو الجناية أو الجنحة المرتبطة، فإن الظرف المشدد ينطبق عليهم جميعاً. أما إذا وقعت جريمة البلطجة من شخص وارتكب شخص آخر جناية أو جنحة في أعقاب جريمة البلطجة دون مشاركة بينهما، فحينئذ لا يسري الظرف المشدد، حتى ولو اتحد زمان ومكان جريمة البلطجة والجريمة الأخرى.
غير أن الأمر يدق عندما تقتصر مساهمة بعض الجناة على جريمة البلطجة دون الجريمة المرتبطة بها أو العكس. وحينئذ لا يكون الشريك مسئولاً عن الجريمة الأخرى إلا في الحدود التي تعتبر هذه الجريمة نتيجة محتملة طبقاً للمادة43 من قانون العقوبات. ومن ثم لا يسأل من يرتكب جريمة البلطجة عن الظرف المشدد إلا إذا كانت الجناية أو الجنحة المرتبطة بها تعد نتيجة محتملة للبلطجة( ).
وبناء عليه إذا ارتكب (أ) و (ب) جريمة بلطجة بتهديد (ج) باستخدام القوة أو العنف معه، ثم قام (ب) بتحطيم زجاج سيارة (ج) فإن (أ) يسأل عن هذه الجريمة، باعتبارها نتيجة محتملة للبلطجة. ومن ثم يسأل كل من (أ) و (ب) عن الظرف المشدد. أما إذا قام (ب) باغتصاب ابنة (ج) فلا يسأل (أ) عن هذه الجريمة لأنها ليست نتيجة محتملة للبلطجة، في حين يسأل (ب) عن الظرف المشدد لتوفر موجبات تطبيقه بالنسبة له.
ولكن إذا كان مرتكب جريمة البلطجة لم يساهم في الجناية والجنحة المرتبطة بها لا في صورة الفاعل الأصلي ولا في صورة الشريك، فهل تشدد عقوبة البلطجة؟ أم لا؟.
في اعتقادنا أن الإجابة بالنفي لأن القول بخلاف ذلك مؤداه أن الجاني سيؤاخذ على جريمة هو غير مسئول عنها قانوناً، نظراً لعدم مساهمته فيها لا بصفته فاعلاً أصلياً ولا شريكاً( ). كما في حالة إذ رأى (أ) صديقه (ب) يستعرض قوته أمام (ج)، فيقوم (أ) بسرقة سيارة(ج) بالإكراه. دون أن يكون ثمة اتفاق بين (أ) و(ج). فهنا يسأل كل من (أ) و (ب) عما أتت يداه، دون إثارة الظرف المشدد.
المطلب الثاني
ارتباط البلطجة بجريمة الإيذاء أو القتل العمد
75- تقسيم.
75- تقسيم:
سنتحدث عن حكم ارتباط البلطجة بجريمة من جرائم الإيذاء، في (فرع أول)، ثم نعرض لحكم ارتباط البلطجة بجريمة قتل عمد، في (فرع ثانٍ).
الفرع الأول
ارتباط البلطجة بجريمة الإيذاء
76- النص القانوني والتدرج في العقاب.
77- علة التشديد.
78- شروط إعمال هذا الظرف.
76- النص القانوني والتدرج في العقاب:
نصت المادة 375 مكرراً (أ) في فقرتها الثانية على أنه: 
(وتكون العقوبة الأشغال المؤقتة أو السجن إذا ارتكبت جناية الجرح أو الضرب أو إعطاء المواد الضارة المفضي إلى موت المنصوص عليها في المادة (236) بناء على ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، فإذا كانت مسبوقة بإصرار أو ترصد تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة).
وجلي من هذا النص أن المشرع جعل عقوبة هذا الظرف متدرجة في الشدة بقدر جسامة الجرم. ففي صورته الأولى يغلظ المشرع العقاب لمجرد وجود رابطة مادية بين جريمة البلطجة وجريمة الإيذاء المنصوص عليها في المادة 236ع، فيجعل العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن. وفي صورته الأكثر جسامة يغلظ المشرع العقاب عندما تتوفر الصورة المتقدمة مقرونة بظرف شخصي أو عيني هو سبق الإصرار أو الترصد، فيجعل العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة.
وفي الحالتين يتعين الحكم بوضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة بها عليه بحيث لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنين (م375 مكرراً (أ) / فقرة أخيرة).
77- علة التشديد:
جلي مما تقدم أن علة التشديد، بالنسبة للصورة الأولى، تكمن في أن الجاني لم يكتف بارتكاب جريمة البلطجة التي تعتبر عودة لقانون الغاب، حيث البقاء للأقوى، بل تجاوز ذلك ليعتدي على الحق في سلامة الجسم بالجرح أو الضرب أو إعطاء مواد ضارة.
أما بالنسبة للصورة الثانية فإنه يضاف لما تقدم أن سبق الإصرار يكشف عن مجرم أكثر خطورة، ممن صمم على ارتكاب جريمة ونفذها تحت تأثير انفعالات قوية( )، حيث أن الأول تتاح له فرصة للتفكير والتروي، تسمح له بتقدير ملابسات وظروف الجريمة وما يحيط بها من أضرار ومخاطر، سواء بالنسبة له أو بالنسبة للمجني عليه( )، كما أن الترصد ينم عن خطورة الجاني، حيث يتحين الفرصة لاقتراف جريمته، دون أن يواجه غريمه، ليطعنه من الخلف في نذالة( )، فالترصد يحقق عنصر مباغتة المجني عليه مما يسهل للجاني أن ينفذ جريمته، فالترصد يحقق عنصر مباغتة المجني عليه مما يسهل للجاني أن ينفذ جريمته، حيث تنعدم –أو تكاد- مقاومة المجني عليه، في هذه الحالة( ).
78- شروط إعمال هذا الظرف:
يشترط لإعمال هذا الظرف شرطين هما:
أولهما: ارتكاب جناية الجرح أو الضرب أو إعطاء المواد الضارة المفضي إلى موت، المنصوص عليها في المادة 236ع في صورتها البسيطة، أو مسبوقة بإصرار أو ترصد، بحسب الأحوال.
وثانيهما: توفر رابطة مادية سببية، على النحو الذي فصلناه في المطلب السابق، فنحيل القارئ إليه منعاً للتكرار( ).
الفرع الثاني
ارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجناية قتل عمد
79- النص القانوني والخروج على القواعد العامة.
80- علة التشديد.
81- شروط التشديد.
82- ارتكاب جريمة قتل عمد.
83- هذا الظرف وجريمة القتل العمد المخفف.
84- ما يترتب على كلتا الفكرتين السابقتين.
85- رأينا في الموضوع.
86- استقلال البلطجة عن القتل العمد.
87- انقضاء الدعوى الناشئة عن جنحة البلطجة بمضي المدة.
88- العنصر الثاني: رابطة الزمنية.
89- الشروع والظروف المشدد. 
90- وحدة المسئول عن الجريمتين.
91- تطبيقات قضائية.
79- النص القانوني والخروج على القواعد العامة:
نصت الفقرة الثالثة –من المادة375 مكرراً (أ) عقوبات على أنه: (وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا تقدمت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أو اقترنت أو ارتبطت بها أو تلتها جناية القتل العمد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة234).
وينطوي هذا النص على خروج عن القواعد العامة المتعلقة بتعدد الجرائم: فلم ينص الشارع على تعدد العقوبات بتعدد الجرائم (البلطجة والقتل العمد)، كما لم يكتف بتقرير توقيع العقوبة الأشد من بين عقوبات الجرائم المتعددة، وإنما قرر توقيع عقوبة واحدة أغلظ من هذه العقوبة الأشد( ).
كما خرج المشرع على الحكم الخاص باقتران القتل بالجناية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة234 من قانون العقوبات. التي تدخر عقوبة الإعدام لمن يرتكب جناية القتل العمد مقرنة بجناية أخرى. ومناط الخروج أن المشرع اكتفى في نص المادة 375مكرراً (أ)/3 أن تكون الاقتران بجنحة البلطجة. حيث أن أشد عقوبة تقررها المادة375 مكرراً لجريمة البلطجة هي الحبس خمس سنوات.
كما أن المشرع خرج –في نظرنا- على المنطق المعتاد لاحتساب العقوبة. إذ أن ارتباط القتل العمد بجنحة –وبجناية، من باب أولى، حسب ما يقرره أغلب الفقه –يُدخر له عقوبة تخييرية هي: الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. لذا فإن نفس هذا المنطق كان يتعين الأخذ به، بصدد ارتباط جنحة البلطجة بقتل عمد. بيد أن المشرع –هنا- أسقط من حساباته عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، واقتصر على عقوبة الإعدام. وهو منطق تتأذى منه العدالة. إذ يجب أن تكون المعايير التي يؤخذ بها عند اختيار الجزاء المناسب، في النظام القانوني الواحد: معايير واحدة. فلا تختلف حسب ظروف وضع كل تشريع، ولا حسب انفعال واضعي القانون بظاهرة اجتماعية ما. فوحدة المعايير هذه تحقق فكرة العدالة الإنسانية بشكل أفضل.
لذا نهيب بالمشرع المصري بأن يعيد النظر –في أقرب فرصة تتاح له- في العقوبة المقررة لارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجناية قتل عمد، ويجعلها: الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، للأسباب المتقدم ذكرها.
غير أن مما يخفف من عدم عدالة العقوبة المقررة لارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجناية قتل عمد: أن القاضي –وهو يعايش الواقع في كل دعوى جنائية ترفع أمامه( )- يستطيع أن يلجأ لنظرية الظروف القضائية المخففة –متى رأى ضرورة ذلك- ليخفف من غلواء المشرع المصري، في هذا المقام.
80- علة التشديد:
والبادي مما تقدم أن المشرع قدر خطورة الشخص الذي يقترف جريمتين خطيرتين في فترة زمنية محدودة( ). واعتبر أن مثل هذا الجاني لا فائدة من إصلاحه، فحياته تشكل خطراً على المجتمع.
81- شروط التشديد:
تجمل شروط التشديد في:
1-	أن ترتكب جنحة بلطجة في أية صورة من الصور الواردة بالمادة37 مكرر عقوبات.
2-	أن ترتكب جريمة قتل عمد بجانب هذه الجنحة.
3-	أن تتوفر صلة زمنية بين الجنحة المذكورة والقتل العمد.
والشرط الأول سبق شرحه تفصيلاً فيما سبق، أما الشرطين الثاني والثالث، فسنبسطهما فيما يلي:
82- ارتكاب جريمة قتل عمد:
حدد المشرع جوهر الظرف المشدد بأنه: تعدد مادي في الجرائم، وليس المقصود –هنا- مطلق جرائم، وإنما حددها بجريمتين هما: البلطجة –في أية صورة من صورها الواردة في المادة375 مكرراً عقوبات- وجناية القتل العمد غير المصحوب بسبق الإصرار أو الترصد. ويتحقق هذا الظرف –من باب أولى- إذا كان القتل مصحوباً بسبق الإصرار أو الترصد.
هذا من الناحية النظرية، لكن من الناحية العملية فإن إثارة هذا الظرف لن تضيف جديداً. لأن تحقق الظرف المشدد في جريمة البلطجة يترتب عليه معاقبة الفاعل بعقوبة الإعدام، وهي ذات العقوبة المقررة للقتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد. 
غير أن إثارة النيابة العامة لهذا الظرف المشدد لا تخلو من فائدة، فهي تؤكد للمحكمة على: استحقاق الفاعل لعقوبة الإعدام، هذا من جهة.
ومن جهة أخرى فإن إثارة هذا الظرف تفيد في تبصير المحكمة بالعقوبة المناسبة للمتهم، خصوصاً عندما يشكك الدفاع في مدى توفر ظرف سبق الإصرار أو الترصد، أو هما معاً.
و أياً ما كان الأمر، فإن هذا الظرف المشدد لا يقاوم: إذا كانت الجريمة المصاحبة لجريمة البلطجة: قتل خطأ.
83- هذا الظرف وجريمة القتل العمد المخفف:
ولكن هل يقوم الظرف المشدد في الصورة التالية: تركت زوجة منزل الزوجية على إثر مشادة بينها وبين زوجها، فأراد أن تعود إليه، ففكر في أن يستعرض قوته أمام منزل والدها التي ذهبت إليه، وقام بذلك بالفعل، حيث أطلق عدة أعيرة نارية أمام المنزل، فنتج عن ذلك إلقاء الرعب في نفس والدها، الذي أخبر الزوج بأنها ليست موجودة في المنزل، وإنما هي بمنزل إحدى صديقاتها، فذهب إليه ففوجئ بتلبسها بالزنا فقام بقتلها هي ومَنْ يزني بها؟.
وبعبارة أخرى: هل يقوم الظرف المشدد –محل الدراسة- إذا كانت الجريمة المصاحبة لجريمة البلطجة هي: جريمة القتل العمدي المخفف، المنصوص عليها في المادة 327ع؟.
تتوقف الإجابة على هذا التساؤل على: تحديد طبيعة جريمة القتل المقترن بعذر الاستفزاز (م372ع)؟.
إذ يتنازع الفكر القانوني –في هذا الصدد- حول فكرتين:
الأولى: ترى أن جريمة القتل المقترن بعذر الاستفزاز يرتفع عنها –رغم أنه عذر شخصي- وصف الجناية ليثبت لها وصف الجنحة. تأسيساً على أن عذر المادة237 عقوبات له طبيعة قانونية ملزمة، مما ينجم عنه إنشاء جريمة من نوع خاص Sui generic –طبقاً للمادة المذكورة- عقوبة جنحة، لا جناية( ).
ولقد أكدت محكمة النقض اعتناقها لهذه الفكرة في أكثر من حكم. ومن ذلك قولها: (إن الطريقة التي اتبعها القانون المصري تثبت بوضوح، إن كان هناك حاجة إلى الوضوح، أن القتل المقترن بعذر في اعتبار الشارع المصري يكون جريمة مستقلة في حد ذاتها، وأن المعاقبة عليها لعقوبة الجنحة البسيطة يعطيها صفة الجنحة بلا أدنى ريب)( ).
أما الفكرة الثانية: فتُجمل في أن عذر الاستفزاز الذي حددته المادة237ع يحتسب ضمن الظروف الشخصية، التي لا يترتب عليها انتقال الجريمة من دائرة الجنايات إلى دائرة الجنح، رغم دخول العقوبة في دائرة العقوبات المقررة للجنح( ).
84- ما يترتب على كلتا الفكرتين السابقتين: 
ينتج عن الأخذ بالفكرة القائلة بأن جريمة القتل المقرن بعد الاستفزاز (جناية): أن الظروف المشدد الذي نصت عليه المادة375 مكررا(أ)ع يتحقق متى صاحبت جريمة البلطجة جريمة القتل محل البحث. ومن ثم تكون العقوبة الإعدام في حين يترتب على الأخذ بالفكرة التي طقه باب جريمة القتل المقترن بعذر الاستفزاز مجرد جنحة: أن الظرف المشدد مثار البحث لا يتوفر إذا صاحبت جريمة البلطجة جريمة القتل المشار إليه ومن ثم يطبق حكم المادة32ع، الذي يكتفي بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد هاتين الجريمتين وهي عقوبة جريمة البلطجة لأنها ولئن فاتت متأهل عقوبة الحبس مثلها في ذلك مثل جريمة القتل المقترن بعد الاستفزاز إلا أن المشرع حدد الحد الأدنى لعقوبة الحبس عدة لا تقل عن سنة وحدد الحد الأقصى في بعض صور البلطجة –المنصوص عليها بالمادة375 مكررا عقوبات- عدة خمس سنين.
أضف إلى ذلك أن المشرع يكتفي بصعوبة الحبس بالنسبة لجريمة القتل المقترن هي بعذر الاستفزاز في حين أنه يضيف لهذه العقوبة بالنسبة لجريمة البلطجة: جزاء جنائي يتمثل في الوضع تحت مراقبة الشرطة لمدة مسافة لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه.
85- رأينا في الموضوع:
ونحن من جانبنا نميل إلى الاقتناع –من الناحية النظرية- بأن القتل المقترن بعذر الاستفزاز يدخل ضمن زمرة الجنايات لا الجنح، رغم النص على معاقبة الفاعل بعقوبة الحبس. تأسيساً على أن شروط التخفيف في هذه الجريمة لا تضيف جديداً إلى الأركان العامة للقتل. فهو في جميع الأحوال: إزهاق روح إنسان بدون وجه حق. وكل ما هنالك، أن المشرع رأى الأخذ في الاعتبار مدى الثورة العاطفية التي تجتاح الزوج: إذا فوجئ بزوجته متلبسة بالزنا( ).
كما أن القول بعكس ذلك معناه أن تخرج الجريمة التي تقترن بعذر معفي من العقاب، من دائرة التجريم إلى دائرة الإباحة، طالما أن القتل المقترن بعذر مخفف من العقاب تخرج من دائرة الجنايات لتنظيم دائرة الجنح( ).
ورغم اقتناعنا بصحة هذا من الناحية النظرية، إلا أننا نؤيد الأخذ –من الناحية العملية- بالرأي الآخر، واعتبار القتل المقترن بعذر الاستفزاز ضمن الجنح، وليست الجنايات. 
ونؤسس ذلك على أمرين:
الأول: إن اكتفاء المشرع بتقرير عذر قانوني للزوج في حالة مفاجأته بالزنا، محل نظر. إذ ينبغي الدفع بهذه الحالة إلى دائرة الإباحة، يجعلها سبباً لإباحة خاص، حتى يتمكن تفادي سد الثغرات التي تنشأ عن تطبيق العذر المتقدم، في حالة قيام الزوجة وشريكها لاحتساب سلوك ممارسة لحق الدفاع الشرعي طبقاً للمادة249ع( ).
والسبب الثاني: ينصرف إلى أننا سبق وأن انتقدنا (عدالة) العقوبة بالنسبة للظرف المشدد –محل الدراسة- وقلنا إنه من الأصوب أن تكون عقوبة تخييرية تتمثل في: الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة بدلاً من عقوبة الإعدام فحسب( ).
لذلك نرى أنه عندما تصاحب جريمة البلطجة جريمة مثل عمدي مخفف (م237ع)، المنصوص عليه في المادة 371 مكررا (أ)ع، ويلزم تطبيق حكم المادة32ع ومن ثم يتعين تطبيق عقوبة جريمة البلطجة لأنها أشد( ).
85م- حالات يستبعد فيها الظرف المشدد:
وترتيباً على ما تقدم –وأخذاً بالقواعد العامة- يمكننا القول بأن الظرف المشدد يستبعد في الحالات التالية: 
1-	إذا كان القتل خطأ.
2-	إذا كان القتل العمدي مخفف لتمتع الزوج بعذر الاستفزاز (م237ع).
3-	إذا كان السلوك الإجرامي –الفعل أو الامتناع- الذي نجم عنه إزهاق روح إنسان يسري عليه سبب إباحة أو يستعيد مرتكبه من مانع مسئوليته( )،( ).
86- استقلال البلطجة عن القتل العمد:
يشترط لتحقيق الظرف المشدد –مثار البحث- أن تتعدد الأفعال –أو بالأحرى يتعدد السلوك- الصادر عن الفاعل، بحيث تقوم البلطجة بجانب من هذه الأفعال –أو السلوك- وتقوم جناية القتل العمد بفعل ثان –أو سلوك آخر- مستقل( ).
وعليه فإن فكر (أ) في استعراض القوة أمام (حماه) للضغط على إرادته لإعادة زوجته، عليه فإن فكر (أ) في استعراض القوة أمام (حماه) للضغط على إرادته لإعادة زوجة (أ) إلى منزل الزوجية، واصطحاب (أ) معه كلباً بوليسياً (شرساً) لإلقاء الرعب في نفس المجني عليه، وتوقع (أ) أن شراسة الكلب قد تدفعه إلى إصابة (حماه) بجروح أو قتله، فرحب بذلك. وبالفعل حدث ما توقعه (أ)، فقد مات (حماه) على أثر اعتداء الكلب عليه، عندما ارتفعت سخونة المشادة بين (أ) والمجني عليه.
فهنا نرى أن (أ) لا يُسأل عن جريمة بلطجة، إنما يُسأل عن جريمة قتل عمد، لاندماج السلوك الإجرامي للبلطجة ضمن السلوك الإجرامي لجريمة القتل العمد.
87- انقضاء الدعوى الناشئة عن جنحة البلطجة بمضي المدة:
هل يظل الظرف المشدد قائماً بعد انقضاء الدعوى الناشئة عن جنحة البلطجة بمضي المدة؟.
الإجابة عندنا بالنفي. لأن المشرع اعتبر جريمة البلطجة اندمجت مع جريمة القتل العمد، وكونت جريمة جديدة ذات عقوبة مختلفة عن تلك المقررة للبلطجة على حدة، وللقتل العمد غير المصحوب بسبق إصرار أو ترصد (المنصوص عليه في المادة 224/1ع) على حدة كذلك. وهذا الكيان القانوني الجديد يخضع لمدة التقادم المقررة للجنايات، بحسبان أن العقوبة المحددة لجريمة البلطجة ذات الظرف المشدد –محل الدراسة- هي: عقوبة الإعدام.
88- العنصر الثاني: رابطة زمنية:
تعبر هذه الرابطة عن اشتراك جريمة البلطجة وجريمة القتل العمد في: إطار زمني معين، أو –بتعبير آخر- يجتمعان سوياً في فترة زمنية قصيرة. وقد تضيق هذه الفترة إلى حد أنها لا تزيد عن دقائق معدودة، وقد تتسع إلى حد يصل إلى عدة أيام، وربما عدة أسابيع.
فالارتباط الزمني بين البلطجة والقتل العمد لا يعني ارتكاب الجريمتين في لحظتين متتاليتين أو في يوم واحد، وإنما قد ترتكب البلطجة في يوم والقتل العمد في يوم تالي( ). أو خلال أسبوع أو أكثر. فقد يرتكب الجاني جريمة بلطجة لحمل المجني عليه على إعطائه مبلغاً من النقود، ويمنحه مهلة أسبوعين للتنفيذ، وحينما يكتشف الجاني أن المجني عليه لن يستجيب لما يريده الجاني-كأن يوم المجني عليه بإبلاغ الشرطة، مثلاً-فيقوم الجاني (البلطجي) بقتله أو بقتل إنسان آخر عزيز عليه.
وطالما أن المشرع لم يحدد معياراً معيناً لضبط رابطة الزمنية، فإن القول بتوفرها من شأن قاضي الموضوع( ). وعلى كل حال، فإن القانون لا يتطلب ترتيباً معيناً بخصوص تعاقب البلطجة والقتل العمد، وعليه يستوي أن يتقدم القتل البلطجة، والعكس صحيح( ). فعبارة النص صريحة في ذلك: "إذا تقدمت الجريمة المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة [أي جريمة البلطجة المنصوص عليها في المادة375 مكرراً] أو اقترنت أو ارتبطت بها أو تلتها جناية القتل العمد...".

89- الشروع والظرف المشدد:
إذا وقفت جريمة البلطجة عند حد الشروع، ثم ارتكبت جريمة القتل العمد، لا يتوفر الظرف المشدد. لأن جريمة البلطجة جنحة، ولا عقاب على الشروع فيه. فلا يتبقى أمامنا سوى جريمة القتل العمد الذي يعاقب عليه طبقاً للمادة234ع أو غيرها، حسب ظروف وملابسات الجريمة التي ارتكبت.
كما لا يتوفر الظرف المشدد في حالة حصول العكس، بأن ترتكب جريمة البلطجة تامة، بينما تقف جريمة القتل العمد عند حد الشروع. وأساس ذلك –في نظرنا- أن العقوبة التي حددها المشرع لجريمة البلطجة المقترنة بالظرف المشدد –محل البحث- راعى فيها العقوبة المقررة للقتل العمد وهي: الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة. في حين أن الشروع في القتل العمد تهبط عقوبته لتصل –طبقاً للمادة 46ع- إلى: الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة التي تتراوح ما بين ثلاث سنوات وخمس عشرة سنة، أو الأشغال المؤقتة أو السجن مدة تتراوح ما بين ثلاث سنوات وسبع سنين ونصف.
وعليه فإنه في هذه الحالة يتعين تطبيق المادة 32/2ع التي تعاقب الفاعل بالعقوبة المقررة لشد الجريمتين، وهي في هذه الحالة عقوبة الشروع في القتل.
90- وحدة المسئول عن الجريمتين:
إذا ساهم عدد من الأشخاص بصفة فاعلين أصليين في ارتكاب جريمة بلطجة وجناية القتل العمد، فإن الظرف المشدد ينطبق عليهم جميعاً. أما إذا وقعت جريمة البلطجة من شخص وارتكب شخص آخر جناية قتل عمد في أعقاب جريمة البلطجة دون مشاركة بينهما، فحينئذ لا يسري الظرف المشدد، حتى ولو اتحد زمان ومكان جريمة البلطجة والجريمة الأخرى.
لكن الأمر يدق عندما تقتصر مساهمة بعض الجناة على جريمة البلطجة دون جريمة القتل العمد أو العكس. وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون الشريك مسئولاً عن الجريمة الأخرى، إلا في الحدود التي تعتبر هذه الجريمة نتيجة محتملة طبقاً للمادة43 من قانون العقوبات. ومن ثم لا يسأل من يرتكب جريمة البلطجة عن الظرف المشدد إلا إذا كانت الجناية أو الجنحة المرتبطة بها تعد نتيجة محتملة للبلطجة( ).
وبناء عليه إذا ارتكب (أ) و (ب) جريمة بلطجة بتهديد (ج) باستخدام القوة أو العنف معه، ثم قام (ب) بقتل ابنة (ج) فإن (أ) يسأل عن هذه الجريمة، باعتبارها نتيجة محتملة للبلطجة. ومن ثم يسأل كل من (أ) و (ب) عن الظرف المشدد. أما إذا قام (ب) بقتل عدوه (س) الذي تصادف وجوده في نفس المكان والزمان الذي وقعت فيه جريمة البلطجة، فلا يسأل (أ) عن هذه الجريمة لأنها ليست نتيجة محتملة للبلطجة، في حين يسأل (ب) عن الظرف المشدد لتوفر موجبات تطبيقيه بالنسبة له.
ولكن إذا كان مرتكب جريمة البلطجة لم يساهم في جناية القتل العمد إلا في صورة الفاعل الأصلي ولا صورة الشريك، فهل تشدد عقوبة البلطجة؟ أم لا؟.
في اعتقادنا أن الإجابة بالنفي لأن القول بخلاف ذلك مؤداه أن الجاني سيؤاخذ على جريمة هو غير مسئول عنها قانوناً، نظراً لعدم مساهمته فيها لا بصفته فاعلاً أصلياً ولا شريكاً( ). كما في حالة إذ رأى (س) صديقه (ص) يستعرض قوته أمام (ج) بغية التأثير على إرادته لإعطائه إتاوة بصفة دورية. ويتصادف –وجود (ع)- في نفس المكان والزمان الذي يقوم بقتل (ج) أخذاً بالثأر منه. ودون أن يكون ثمة اتفاق بين (س) و (ص). فهنا يُسأل كل من (س) و (ص) عما أتت يداه، دون إثارة الظرف المشدد.
91- تطبيقات قضائية:
- جعل الشارع في المادة234ع بفقرتيها الثانية والثالثة من الجناية المقترنة بالقتل العمد أو من الجنحة المرتبطة به ظرفاً مشدداً لجناية القتل التي شدد عقابها في هاتين الصورتين ففرض عقوبة الإعدام عند اقتران القتل بجناية والإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة عند ارتباطه بجنحة ومقتضى هذا أن يكون الجناية المقترنة بالقتل مستقلة عنه و إلا أن تكون مشتركة مع القتل في أي عنصر من عناصره ولا أي ظرف من ظروفه التي يعتبرها القانون عاملاً مشدداً للعقاب فإذا كان القانون لم يعتبره جناية إلا بناء على ظرف مشدد وكان هذا الظرف هو لجناية القتل العمد وجب عند توقيع العقاب على المتهم أن لا ينظر إليها مجردة عن هذا الظرف ومتى تقرر ذلك وكان كل من جنايتي القتل العمد والسرقة بالإكراه إذا نظر إليهما معاً يتبين أن هناك عاملاً مشتركاً بينهما وهو فعل الاعتداء الذي وقع على المجني عليها فإنه يكون جريمة القتل ويكون في الوقت نفسه ركن الإكراه في السرقة فيكون عقاب المتهمة طبقاً لنص المادة 234ع في فقرتها الثالثة لا الثانية التي أعمل نصها الحكم. [25/4/1960 أحكام النقض س11 ق72 ص356].
- إن الفقرة من المادة 234 عقوبات إذ نصت على تغليظ العقاب في جناية القتل العمد إذا تقدمتها أو اقترنت بها أو تلتها جناية أخرى فإنه لا تطلب سوى أن تجمع بين الجريمتين رابطة الزمنية. وأن تكون الجريمة الأخرى التي قارفها المتهم في القتل جناية. وإذن فلا يشترط أن يكون بين الجنايتين رابطة أخرى كاتحاد القصد أو الغرض. كما لا يشترط أن تكون الجناية الأخرى من نوع آخر غير القتل، إذ النص إنما  ذكر جناية أخرى لا جناية من نوع آخر. فيصح أن تكون الجناية المقترنة بالقتل جناية قتل أيضاً، لكن لكي يصدق على هذه الجناية وصف أنها جناية أخرى يشترط أن يكون الفعل المكون لها مستقلاً عن فعل القتل، بحيث أنه إذا لم يكن هناك سوى فعل واحد يصح وصفه في القانون بوصفين مختلفين أو كان هناك فعلاً بدأ وعدة أفعال لا يمكن أن تكون في القانون إلا جريمة واحدة فلا ينطبق ذلك النص. أما إذا تعددت الأفعال وكان كل منها يكون جريمة، فإنه يجب تطبيق النص المذكور متى كانت إحدى الجرائم قتلاً، والأخرى جناية كائناً ما كان نوعها، وذلك بغض النظر عما قد يكون هناك من ارتباط أو اتحاد في الغرض. وبناء على ذلك فإن إطلاق المتهم عياراً نارياً بقصد القتل أصاب به شخصاً، ثم أطلق عياراً نارياً أصاب به شخصاً آخر، ذلك يقع تحت حكم الفقرة الثانية المذكورة، لأنه مكون من فعلين مستقلين متميزين أحدهما على الآخر، كل منهما يكون الجناية. [2/11/1942 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج6 ق6 ص4، 27/11/1941 ج5 ق287 ص561، 30/10/1939 ج4 ق423 ص591].
- لا يشترط لتطبيق المادة 198/2ع أن تمضي بين الجنايتين فترة من الزمن بل العكس ما دامت هذه الفقرة تنص على أن جريمة القتل العمد تكون قد تقدمتها أو اقترنت بها أو تلتها جناية أخرى فهي تنطبق في حالة ما تكون الجناية الأخرى بجريمة القتل مثل ما تنطبق في حالة ما تكون الجناية الأخرى قد تقدمت جناية القتل أو تلتها بزمن قريب وكل ما في الأمر أن لا تكون الجنايتين ناشئتين عن فعل جنائي واحد كعيار ناري واحداً يطلق عمداً فيقتل شخصين أو قنبلة تلقى عمداً فتصيب شخصين أو أكثر إذ وحدة الفعل في مثل هاتين الصورتين تكون مانعة من انطباق الفقرة المذكورة أما إذا تعدى الفعل كما لو أقدم الجاني على قتل شخص عمداً بأن طعنه بسكين قاصداً قتله فأصابه إصابة أودت بحياته ثم شرع في قتل شخص آخر عمداً بأن طعنه بالسكين فأحدث به جروحاً لم تؤدِ إلى وفاته فإن الفقرة تكون منطلقة ولو كانت الأفعال المتعددة قد وقعت في ثورة غضب واحدة متصلة. [29/3/1931 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج2 ق288 ص282].
- إن الشارع في الفقرة الثانية من المادة198 عقوبات قصد ربط جناية القتل العمد بجناية أخرى تقارنها أو تتلوها أو تسبقها أن ينزل هذه الجناية الأخرى منزلة الظرف المشدد لجريمة القتل المذكورة. ولما كان لا مانع يمنع من أن يكون لجناية القتل العمد المقترنة بظرف مشدد شروع يعاقب عليه القانون وجب تطبيق هذه الفقرة على الشروع في القتل العمد إذا اقترنت به أو سبقته أو تلته جناية أخرى ولو كانت هذه الجناية الأخرى شروعاً في قتل كذلك. [22/11/1928 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج1 ق18 ص36].
- القتل عمداً معاقب عليه بالإعدام إذا تلاه شروع في جناية قتل أخرى منفصلة عن الأولى إذ يكفي لتطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 168ع أن تكون الجناية التالية مستقلة عن الأولى، ولا يشترط أن تكون من نوع آخر غير القتل. [14/6/1913 المجموعة الرسمية س14 ق125 ص249].
- إنه وإن كان يكفي لتغليظ العقاب عملاً بالمادة 234/2ع أن يثبت الحكم استقلالاً الجريمة المرتبطة عن جناية القتل وتميزها عنها وقيام الارتباط السببي بينهما. إلا أنه لا جدال في أن لكل من الجريمتين أركانهما وظروفهما والعقوبة المقررة لها. [22/2/1966 أحكام النقض س17 ق35 ص193].
- يشترط لتطبيق المادة 234/2 عقوبات ألا تكون الجريمتان ناشئتين عن فعل جنائي واحد وأن تتوافر رابطة الزمنية بينهما. [15/11/1988 ط3897 لسنة58ق].

خـــــاتمة
- بعد استعراض جريمة البلطجة –في صورتها البسيطة والمشددة- يتضح جلياً أن المشرع حرص على مواجهة هذه الظاهرة مواجهة جنائية متشددة، متدرجة في العقاب بقدر: جسامة الجرم وما يكشف عنه من خطورة المجرم.
- ولقد أسفرت الدراسة –الماثلة- عن عدة نتائج من أهمها:
1- إن علة تشديد العقاب بسبب صغر سن المجني عليه تتوفر بالنسبة لمرحلة الكهولة. فالكهل كالصغير من حيث الضعف والوهن. لذا نهيب بالمشرع المصري أن يقوم بإدخال ظرفاً مشدداً جديداً لجريمة البلطجة يتمثل في الاعتداد بمرحلة الكهولة. ودفعاً للخلاف الفقهي والقضائي حول تحديد هذه المرحلة، نرى تحديده بستين سنة ميلادية كاملة.
2- إن المشرع المصري خرج –في نظرنا- على المنطق المعتاد لاحتساب العقوبة فيما يتعلق بارتباط جنحة البلطجة بجريمة قتل عمد غير مصحوب بسبق إصرار أو ترصد.
إذ أن ارتباط العمد بجنحة –أو بجناية، من باب أولى، حسب ما يقرره أغلب الفقه –تُدخر له عقوبة تخييرية هي: الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. لذا فإن نفس هذا المنطق كان يتعين الأخذ به، بصدد ارتباط جنحة البلطجة بقتل عمد. بيد أن المشرع –هنا- أسقط من حساباته عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، واقتصر على عقوبة. وهو منطق تتأذى منه العدالة. إذ يجب أن تكون المعايير التي يؤخذ بها عند اختيار الجزاء المناسب، في النظام القانوني الواحد معايير واحدة. فلا تختلف حسب ظروف وضع كل تشريع، ولا حسب انفعال واضعي القانون بظاهرة اجتماعية ما. فوحدة المعايير هذه تحقق فكرة العدالة الإنسانية بشكل أفضل.
لذا نهيب بالمشرع المصري بأن يعيد النظر –في أقرب فرصة تتاح له- في العقوبة المقررة لارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجناية قتل عمد، ويجعلها: الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، للأسباب المتقدم ذكرها. 
غير أن مما يخفف من عدم العقوبة المقررة لارتباط جريمة البلطجة بجناية قتل عمد: أن القاضي –وهو يعايش الواقع، في كل دعوى جنائية ترفع أمامه –يستطيع أن يلجأ لنظرية الظروف القضائية المخففة- متى رأى ضرورة لذلك- ليخفف من غلواء المشرع المصري، في هذا المقام.
هذا، وأننا ولئن كنا نؤمن بضرورة الحل الجنائي لمواجهة الظواهر الإنسانية السلبية، غير أن ذلك لا يمنعنا من القول بأن الحل الجنائي ينبغي أن يلجأ إليه المجتمع كخط دفاع أخير، لمواجهة مثل هذه الظواهر.
فمشكلة البلطجة هي مشكلة اجتماعية تربوية سيكولوجية أمنية. لذا توصي هذه الدراسة بأن تتكاتف مؤسسات المجتمع المختلفة لمواجهة ظاهرة البلطجة فمؤسسة المنزل والمؤسسة الدينية والمؤسسة التعليمية والمؤسسة الإعلامية، فضلاً عن المؤسسة الأمنية ينبغي أن يؤدي كل منهم دوره في مكافحة ظاهرة البلطجة، لأن هذه المكافحة تمثل وقاية من هذه الظاهرة، في حين أن الحل الجنائي يمثل علاجاً لها.
والوقاية –دائماً وأبداً- خير من العلاج. وفي هذا المقام تقترح هذه الدراسة الآتي:
1- اتباع سياسة ثقافية إعلامية تحث الجماهير على المشاركة في التصدي لظاهرة البلطجة وعدم الركون إلى السلبية.
2- إيجاد صورة من التنظيمات التي ينصهر فيها: دور الأسرة ودور رجال الدين (الإسلامي والمسيحي) ودور رجال الأمن في الوقاية من ظاهرة البلطجة والعنف بوجه عام.
ونطرح على بساط المناقشة في هذا المضمار أن يكون هذا التنظيم على مستوى كل (حي) وكل (قرية) من خلال نوادي الشباب التي نأمل تطوير رسالتها بحيث لا تركز –فقط- على الجانب الرياضي بشكل مكثف بل تتخطى ذلك إلى الدعوة للوقاية من البلطجة والعنف بوجه عام، من خلال أنشطة ثقافية ولقاءات فكرية ومحاضرات وندوات عامة.
على أن يتم ذلك بأسلوب متميز يجمع بين الترغيب والترشيد، وبما يستوعب طاقات الشباب فيما هو مفيد لهم ولمجتمعهم ولوطنهم.
هذا ما نراه والله ولي التوفيق

----------

